# Winter Build-Up Time.



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Ill keep the first post updated as things come together, or as quickly as UPS/DHL/FedEX drops them off.
2008 Steez
















9.24.08
Textured S4 Skirts








10.25.08
Primed, The color going on is going to be bright.








Cleaned.








10.26.08
Aqua.







*SOLD 2/1/09*
















10.27.08
This has been sitting in the garage for over 6 months, along with new coolant.

















My GF just bought me the panzer plate tonight as a early Christmas Gift. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
11.1.08
Safety First.
























11.08.08
Picked up some fabric at Jo Anne's. The rear decklid and shifter plate will be coverd in it.
11.09.08
Woke up early, picked up some spray adhesive. Got the shifter plate done. Working on the rear decklid now.








Here is the decklid. Im very happy with how the whole project came out. It might be hard to tell in the pics, but the black matches the S4 headliner perfect and the tan paisley with the brown outlines match the seats.
Before:








After:
























I am still unsure about what I will do with the 3rd brake light cover. I don't know if I should wrap it,leave it, or pick up a black S4 one...
11.10.08
Next years wheels came. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/turkey.gif" BORDER="0"> 
18x9
















The 09' steez.








12.22.08
Got a package from ECS today with two parts to fix my year long boost leak. New check valve and L pipe.
Just waiting for ACHTUNING to ship out my APR TIP.
Also Orderd something from accross the pond that will come in a month. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
1.06.09
Cluster Rings.








1.16.09
Euro Bumper with lower grills








1.20.09
Euro Passat VR5 Cover.








97 Spec Engine Cover.








2.08.2009
Rolled the front fenders, In prep. for new wheels.








2.09.2009
Stacked.








2.11.2009
Almost there...








2.20.2009
Everything mounted up..
















Actually hated the look, Tried to make it grow on me, never did, so I sold the wheels.








3.2.2009
Got a good amount of snow for once, Luckely I was on steelies..








3.7.2009
Finished my shaved facelift engine cover..








Got a Cut-out welded on..








3.14.2009
Installed the APR TIP








3.26.2009
Fresh.








Hub-caps are next to come in the mail.
More to come......



_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 5:49 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Winter Build-Up Time. (Gti.1love.1life)*

about god damn time
ps, wherdafukubeeeen ?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Winter Build-Up Time. (Gti.1love.1life)*

sweet dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

where did you get that bra?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

nic, that picture does nothing to compliment youre height haha, whats good mike?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

Hopefully Ill be putting some color on the valve cover today.
Nic, I've been around. Hah, I have just been busy with work.
Alex, This Is where I got the Bra: http://www.jcwhitney.com/autop...10101 
I found the site off there eBay store.
Matt, Not too much. Im stoked you finally got those coils on.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

you gonna paint it pink or lime green huh??


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

**** that bra. looking good as usual tho


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (bronz)*

_updated._

_Quote, originally posted by *BLK1.8Turbo* »_you gonna paint it pink or lime green huh??
















Hah, Close...Aqua.

_Quote, originally posted by *bronz* »_**** that bra. looking good as usual tho

Thanks, I don't have it on all the time. But I think it will flow much better once the new wheels are on.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*

gracias








ive wanted one of these bras for winter time. may have to pull the trigger


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
Matt, Not too much. Im stoked you finally got those coils on.


yea, i still need daytime shots tho haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Winter Build-Up Time. (Gti.1love.1life)*

2questions. what are the new wheels. and will you tie in the aqua with them
?????????????????????????????


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (bronz)*

i wanna bang your car


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Winter Build-Up Time. (Gti.1love.1life)*

nice lookin car


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Winter Build-Up Time. (Lowduberz)*

mike where did you get the valve cover from? still cant find one


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*FV-QR*

my winter build up is gonna consist of a skidplate and some mudflaps


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VReihenmotor6)*

cool color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets hear about these wheels 

oh and thanks for that link to the hood bra


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Winter Build-Up Time. (TimKouch)*

Thanks for all the comments guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_cool color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets hear about these wheels 


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_2questions. what are the new wheels. and will you tie in the aqua with them 

Nahh, Only the valve cover will be aqua. 
The new wheels are nothing special, but I think I will be able to pull them off nicely. *18x9 TSW Holstens *all around. Final ET. of 15 in the rear. Final ET. of 27 in the front. Rear will poke 6mm more then now, and front will poke 14mm more then now.









_Quote, originally posted by *Njtrackstar* »_mike where did you get the valve cover from? still cant find one

Damn Mike, I grabbed it at ShowNGo for $20. I had to clean it allllooott though. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_my winter build up is gonna consist of a skidplate and some mudflaps

Haha nice John, Mine is also ganna have one of those two.
For some reason the wheels were a special order, So I've been waiting exactly 2 weeks now for a shipping conformation via eMail. Should come this week though.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Winter Build-Up Time. (Gti.1love.1life)*








to gettin **** done 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Winter Build-Up Time. (Taj Franz)*

Thanks steve, I sent you a PM!


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

Are you getting rid of your Celebrations?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Nelson20VT)*

They are actually 18x8.5 RS Reps. And I actually might be next summer, Im ganna need them to get me through this winter first.


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

Keep me in mind if/when you do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Nelson20VT)*

the tsws are gonna look awesome


----------



## stealth_a4 (Aug 29, 2006)

what kind of paint did you use on the valve cover? how hot do our valve covers and manifolds get? thanks


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (stealth_a4)*

MOAAAR POKE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i say you get some new suspension also....


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (stealth_a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealth_a4* »_what kind of paint did you use on the valve cover? how hot do our valve covers and manifolds get? thanks 

Rust-oleom "Home Accents". Can says that the paint should not go on anything that will exceed 200*. Engine runs at 190ish* so I know the valve cover prob gets 200+. Paint might crack, might not. I just saw the color and said.."Ohhh, I want' that"









_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_ new suspension also....









Bags are for groceries







But really, Bags in 2010. Look out for it.









P.S_ The panzer plate shipped out today. 


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 5:27 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

excellent!
love the aqua...would love to see your wheels match


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

youre a jerk. i want a panzer plate dammit


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_youre a jerk. i want a panzer plate dammit

I wanted one before you even owned an Audi. (I think)








And Geoff, If I bring the Aqua anywhere on the car, It might get an apperance on the grill somewhere. Or the rear tow hook, But that won't be till spring if anything.
Panzer plate comes friday. 
And I just got off the phone with the TSW distibuter, and they said they sent me a eMail over a week( I got no eMail) ago saying that there was no way 18x9 Et. 35 will fit in the front of a B5.








I said ship them anyway, Ill get them under there without hitting anything. So now it might be another 2 week wait till they arrive, we'll see.








Little do they know Im ganna make 18x9 Et. 27 Fit under there.








Updated first post with goal before First show( Spring show N go )


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 7:22 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

you can do it! seriously though.. you probably can.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

tell those mofos they WILL fit


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

cant fit LOL, anything fits with enough effort


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_cant fit LOL, anything fits with enough effort









2ed that one


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

pics of textured s4 skirts please.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_And I just got off the phone with the TSW distibuter, and they said they sent me a eMail over a week( I got no eMail) ago saying that there was no way 18x9 Et. 35 will fit in the front of a B5.










LIES!

Haha. I've had 18x8.5 et13 -Front and et3 -rear
Takes some finesse but they "fit"


----------



## j31izzle (Jan 7, 2002)

Taj Franz, I'm curious about your wheel setup as in that mine is going to be similar. Do you have pictures and tire sizes with the above setup?
maybe email them to [email protected] so as to not hijack this thread.
Thanks,
Alen


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bronz* »_pics of textured s4 skirts please. 

unfortunatly, I don't have any good ones that show the texture, But I'll get some.

_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_
LIES!


Haha, They said it will hit the control arms. Ahh, just give me what I order is my main answer!!!!

_Quote »_
I've had 18x8.5 et13 -Front and et3 -rear

How is it you dont have any pics. I don't know what the front would look like, But that rear is ridiculous







!!!!!
P.S_ The panzer plate came today, installed pics tomorrow.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j31izzle* »_Taj Franz, I'm curious about your wheel setup as in that mine is going to be similar. Do you have pictures and tire sizes with the above setup?
Thanks,
Alen

Sorry man I do not. I really slack on taking pics

_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
How is it you dont have any pics. I don't know what the front would look like, But that rear is ridiculous







!!!!!


I didn't like the fronts so I took the spacers out and I dropped the spacer size down in the rear. It rubbed and burnt up some paint


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
I wanted one before you even owned an Audi. (I think)










haha its cool, im goin the timkouch skid anywho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

I <3 my panzer skid plate.I slammed into one of those metal plates in the Tapanzee and sheered one of the main bolts that connects it to the subframe off. Well worth getting it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

does it sit any lower than the plastic piece thats in there to begin with?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Installed the skid today and changed my oil. 
I ran out of sunlight so no installed pics today, But I tossed up some pics from yesterday.
And Kish, It hangs no lower then the stock skid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

sweet, thanks dude

you still going to toys for tots?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Actually I don't know if I will make it..I leave for Vegas on the 11th and come back on Friday.
I'll see how I feel Saterday morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

ah lucky man you are


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Yeah, I am pretty excited.
Just got word that the wheels got shipped out today. Its my luck that they come next week when I am not in the State. 
I had to get them Shipped to the GF's house.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Yeah, I am pretty excited.
Just got word that the wheels got shipped out today. Its my luck that they come next week when I am not in the State. 
I had to get them Shipped to the GF's house.










could have shipped them to my house


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
could have shipped them to my house









haha,








Good news, they get deliverd monday, and I leave tues. So I will be able to take some pics of them next to the car, etc.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

woot woot woot


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

looks like you have/ will be busy


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Yeah, Im trying. Thanks.
Got up early and picked up some spray adhesive for the fabric I picked up yesterday. The lighting was horrible, so I had to make it B&W.








Im working on the rear decklid now.
_Updated the first page aswell._




_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 10:29 AM 11-9-2008_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Cant wait to see what that likes like when installed ^^
Keep up the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

that looks awesome


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

looks good mike. was thinking about doing mine. i dont know whats next tho


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

d0pE!!1


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

Thanks doods.
And mike, If you need a hand with any of it, LMK.
I updated the first page with new pics of the project. Unfortunatly they don't justify the colors.(Stupid camera)


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

the shifter surround looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want your B6 shifts knob


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

haha, thanks tyler.
Woot Woot








_Updated page 1_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*








Nice Wheels
..Put them on now


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*
























yo im not gonna be able to make it to toys for tots this weekend. i got ghey mono so ill probably be sleeping all weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

BALLIN


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_







Nice Wheels
..Put them on now









I wish I could. It's going to be a long 3-4 months till they see the road.

















_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_yo im not gonna be able to make it to toys for tots this weekend. 

No problem, Im prob. not ganna be their either. Get well though.









_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_BALLIN


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

nice work, i likey


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Thanks doods.
And mike, If you need a hand with any of it, LMK.

Thanks man. in two weeks i think in gonna take all the interior trim off, sand it, prim it, and paint it or cover it. may need some help then. ill let you know. ps wheels look sick. getting some bens turbins for mine i think


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Njtrackstar)*

thanks dude








those wheels look amazing sitting there, i cant wait to see them mountedup


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I dont know if you mentioned it but are the wheels staying this finish, or are you going to change them up?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (bronz)*

looks good so far! i say try and find a black brake light or leave it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wish i had the time and money.....


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

damn mike shoulda just bought my a8s








thats gonna look dope as damn


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I dont know if you mentioned it but are the wheels staying this finish, or are you going to change them up?

Yeah, they are staying silver.

_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_looks good so far! i say try and find a black brake light or leave it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks, I think black will look good in there. I'll see what I can find.

_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_damn mike shoulda just bought my a8s









If they were at least 1/2" wider I would have.







I still can't belive noone has really jumped on that deal.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_
haha its cool, im goin the timkouch skid anywho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yahh boy








kish habs fun with the mono... that must suck
onelove the new rollers are baller


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*









for youuu


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you.
I was actually thinking about that pic a week or so ago. I wish I lived on a cloud so I could drive like that.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

dear lord


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

i dont think its the lack of cloud issue, i think its the tire touching the fender


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

mad hotness


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

how did you pull off driving like that


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Did you actually drive like that? if so your crazy. Photoshop? mabye


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

haha, nahh car never moved, But its real








One big kid in back seat will do it for yah.


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Driving behind him stinks. literally smells of burning rubber every little bump... ha looking great mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Njtrackstar)*

hahahaha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

lool, why do you have a mkIII cab. sticker on the back of your car?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_lool, why do you have a mkIII cab. sticker on the back of your car?


Thats the front of the car (notice windshield wiper) and it might not be his car, the dash dosent look right.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

im pretty sure its on a cabby
that picture was from h20, i got out of my car after one of the down pours.. and noticed his fender sitting on the tire.. then i looked up to see a big dude in the back


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

haha, yeah , that's not my car. It was just a "google Image search".

Although, If I could find a B5 one(other then the down n out), I might rock it.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

This is the one i got (not on my car yet)


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

ha, those stickers are awesome!


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Mike whats the specs on those wheels? i like them alot!! i like how the middles like bulge out a bit 18x ??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLK1.8Turbo* »_Mike whats the specs on those wheels? i like them alot!! i like how the middles like bulge out a bit 18x ??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i belive 8.5"








offset is probably between 35-45


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

you just need the font


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_you just need the font









i like that. you gonna make some?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

no need, http://empiregfx.com already did.
they also sell the dope stickers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLK1.8Turbo* »_Mike whats the specs on those wheels? i like them alot!! i like how the middles like bulge out a bit 18x ??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My new wheels? They are 18x9 Et.35 
Old ones are..18x8.5 Et.35

_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_you just need the font

That is a sick sticker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 10:15 AM 11-15-2008_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Nothing really new. I'm pretty broke for the holidays. But I did get a new cell, so I'll prob. be posting random pics(nothing special).
Took this one today.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

dumped.....i dont know how you guys do it...i'm 24" ground to fender and i scrape on speed bumps...


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

A: avoid speed bumps at all costs
B: Take the speed bump like a man
I like plan A alot better but sometimes you just scrape.
Car looks really good in the last pic, <3 stance


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

diagonal hoss diagonal, or take the long way if it has smoother roads


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_A: avoid speed bumps at all costs
B: Take the speed bump like a man
I like plan A alot better but sometimes you just scrape.
Car looks really good in the last pic, <3 stance

yah speed humps even sideways the exhaust scrapes... speed bumps im basicly f-ed i drag my car over.
funny story... i took my little sister to the zoo over summer and there was 3 speed bumps.. i couldent avoid the first one but to pass the other 2 i drove on the wrong side of the road and since the curb was much smaller than the bump i swerved around the bump on the sidewalk









one love.... im diggin the negative camber... so sexy


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Ride is coming together nicely, Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm really digging that fabric


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_diagonal hoss diagonal, or take the long way if it has smoother roads

like you would know


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

d*ck^^


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

Haha.








Thanks for the comments guys. Since pretty much everyone likes pics, and im broke so nothing new....A shot from someplace in MD, While I was down for H20i.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_no need, http://empiregfx.com already did.
they also sell the dope stickers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

some sweet stickers


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Small winter shoot from my bro in Cali. that was home from Thanksgiving.








A few more pics to come.
Thanks Dylan(DubStyle1.8T).


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

aaaaaaaaaaand save http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Nice pic


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

picture looks sweet, thats wintermode for you? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

looks good mike







lets do some roling shots in Island Beach SP. would look sick. my gf is wanting to take so more pics before the snow....


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Thank Geoff, Tyler, Alex,and Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and Mike, Im always down for a shoot, Just give me a ring when yoru ready. Have you even taken any pics of your car since you got it?








Ninja Edit: should have a rolling shot up soon.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_thats wintermode for you? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Meh, thats all season mode. Untill next spring.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

lets see them rollers!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

haha thats awesome


----------



## DUBstyle1.8T (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

hahaha yeah we need to take some serious rolling shots because this one isnt holding its own in my opinion


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (DUBstyle1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBstyle1.8T* »_ this one isnt holding its own in my opinion 


Its dope, just a weird angle. Thanks cuz.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Small winter shoot from my bro in Cali. that was home from Thanksgiving.








A few more pics to come.
Thanks Dylan(DubStyle1.8T).


hi res?
the small one isnt cutting it on my desktop...


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

roller is sweet


----------



## JScerbo13 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_haha, nahh car never moved, But its real








One big kid in back seat will do it for yah.

ha ha...matt


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (JScerbo13)*

a little http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif back on page 1


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

If you forget what my car looked like, I went on a little shoot with NJtrackstar today. 
I took a few pics with my ****ty point and shoot, he has all the rollers and good stuff.
















_Car was incredible durty, but its winter._


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

is that jersey shore son?? (in my best jersey accent







)
it doesnt matter if its dirty, she still looks purrrty.


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

None have been edited yet.... just a few of the many good shots.













we gotta get more of the audi/dubs to take a trip there agian. great place to shoot!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

shoulda told me idve rolled out, jerseys like 20 min from my work


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

Haha, I live 1:45 from Philly, Matt. Your welcome anytime though.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Haha, I live 1:45 from Philly, Matt. Your welcome anytime though.










its okay, he thinks everywhere in jersey is 20minutes
















new shots look great broski, cant wait to see more changes


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

f*ck you bitch


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Njtrackstar)*










i had to pull up that old pic of my car its twin like


----------



## JScerbo13 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

you really need to start washing your car mike


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

on the topic of wheels size, I have 18x8.5j ET24 rims with 245/40 tyres on.
Arches have been rolled but not pulled.
fronts never scrape, even on coilovers, rears however.....


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (jc_bb)*

^^ stretched tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_on the topic of wheels size, I have 18x8.5j ET24 rims with 245/40 tyres on.
Arches have been rolled but not pulled.
fronts never scrape, even on coilovers, rears however

uhm.. what does this have to do with mike's car ?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
uhm.. what does this have to do with mike's car ?

He was in awe of Mikes stretch poke


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (JScerbo13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_
i had to pull up that old pic of my car its twin like









dopee
















_Quote, originally posted by *JScerbo13* »_you really need to start washing your car mike

Hah, Well it rained today. Consider it washed.








And rubbing all matters on how low you are. You don't rub *much* because your not _low_. Im 10mm wider then you on each side, out back. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif And nothing on my car is rolled/pulled.
_^^^That part was not defensive, don't take it that way, its difficult to express emotion though text.







_
*PS: I orderd a few more things for the car toinght.*


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:51 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

im excited. i hacked your fedex, and sent the shipping to me. ha b*tch!


----------



## DUBstyle1.8T (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*










let me know if that works

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

hmmmm.. What else did you order. Fill us in.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Got some maintence sh*t in from ECS today. 
Still awaiting my APR TIP from ACHtuning.
And I orderd something from accross the pond today, I think Nic is the only fool that knows exactly what it is. Should be here in a month or so.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

i think you told me about it too


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

yeah kish, you right.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

gonna look so good


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

I hope so. Hope to start pushing more of this style rather then Gey RS4 body mods this scene is known for.
I feel it worked with the valance, so this might catch.
Fixed my boost leak. Although I never really go into boost, its nice to know my car is runing 100%. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

cant wait to see it.. im gonna pick something up for that other idea we talked about this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ninja edit: pg 5


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I hope its all nice for Spring Show n Go. Im already dreaming of warmer weather with slammed cars <3


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Me too!








Nothing too exciting has been going on with that car. Its extremely dirrty(And I love it), I've been snowboarding alot this year. So Most of my money has been going to that.








My APR TIP finally came in today, as well as my cluster rings.
I know you know what both look like, but I'll have pics up later...


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

where you been riding?
I was gonna buy anew board, but the shop I worked out went out of business http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

12.26-28 I was at Camelback in the Poconos.
Yesterday 1.4 I was at Blue Mt. in the Poconos.
And this Friday I took off work, I will be Hunter Fri-Sunday.
And a cell pic on my new set up that set me back $500+
Burton Seven 151 With Burton Mission bindings..









John, If you ever want to hit up Mt. Creek PM me, I will be going up there almost every weekend in Fed.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

BTW: I was in NYC for the New years, and on Jan. 1st we wen't walking around the city, And I stopped by the Audi Museum on 47th and Park...
BUT THEY WERE CLOSED!!








Took a pic from the window....


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

i'm going snowboarding in Feb. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
audi museum?? i smell week vacation in new york with the wifey...


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*








Theres a museum.. i had no idea. I know where im going soon. 
Also did a little bit of snowboarding this year, just starting and so far its a blast!
Everyone should go to NYC and go to the museum, like a GTG without our cars.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_







Theres a museum.. i had no idea. I know where im going soon. 
Also did a little bit of snowboarding this year, just starting and so far its a blast!
Everyone should go to NYC and go to the museum, like a GTG without our cars.

i'm down if you don't mind my old ass hangin' out


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

Haha, Museum might of been the wrong word to use. 
Its a sick "showroom" with a RS6 DTM race car, 2 R8's, A SIck rally quattro, And A baller A8. But I am def. going to go back(and actually go inside)
Soupie69 actually posted a while back about it...let me qutoe him...


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

They have a few new cars now, but when Supie went this is what is looked like....

_Quote, originally posted by *Soupie69uk* »_
But the best Audi's were in the Park Avenue showroom. Took some pics for those who have not seen them.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

those R8s are freakin' sick.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

I remember Soupie69 posting that. Will they just let anyone walk in and take pictures?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Mike i think you texted me earlier about the cluster rings, hit me up again i accidently deleted your text before i replied and i dont have your number i got a new phone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

No worries broseph, I figured it all out.








I feel it should of came this way stock....


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Well good news, Next week is going to be sweet.
I Just got a E-mail stating that my euro bumper left Great Britian today, will be here next week.
And I will be getting some plastic to cover up my ugly engine.
97 Spec Engine cover and Euro VR5 right side cover. 


















_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 5:43 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_I Just got a E-mail stating that my euro bumper left Great Britian today, will be here next week


noiccee i cant wait to see it!







's to that


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

3 Cheers for the Euro bumper! I cant wait to see it painted and on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_No worries broseph, I figured it all out.








I feel it should of came this way stock....









those were the first words to come out of my mouth after doing that as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

The gauge rings look good on 2001's because you guys have white back lights on some parts of the cluster but the all red (1999.5) probably wouldnt look as good.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

those rings looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So, after a long cold day at work. I come strolling to my front door and find a large package that resembles the shape of a bumper. I think really? They overnighted my bumper from the UK?; nahhh...
Sure enough I had my bumper a little over 24 hours after getting conformation that is was shipped(And told it would be here next week)...
Crappy cell phone pic till I get the digital out


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

euro bumper had no headlight washers?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (A420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A420* »_euro bumper had no headlight washers?

thank christ it does not


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

bumper and cluster is hot man..what do u think about those rings on a s4 cluster? sorry if im jacking your thread








edit:
im subscribed to this thread i like everything about it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Quattro A4 at 7:22 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*

Thanks again guys...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

that is pre facelift and just like our pre facelift, old enough and no, they didnt have squirters.
after it warms up some, i'll have a load of used bumpers and **** coming over.. new just kills it with shipping so high.. used its where its at! (and yes, my guy is anal and wont pull bull****)
bumper looks good dude, now get it on!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

wow dude, nice.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

Starting the year out right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks good even without paint on it


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

Yeah, its pre face. I felt that with the line, the facelift would not match the rear bumper, Thus throwing off everything. I might go facelift in the future with a matching rear...but that will be in good time.
And yeah, no squirters, I dont like them(and mine never worked). They were avaliable on some facelift bumpers IIRC:








This is the bumper I got:








I might try to run my fogs with this bumper, well see how it goes when I put both side by side( I know the pre doesnt have fog light brackets).


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

i know you can get bumpers on ebay for cheap (no squirters, looks just like that bumper)....quality probably sucks, but when i first bought my car the wife got the front bumper hung up on a curb and broke some tabs. when i was looking to replace, the guy from the ebay store that sold them said i'd have to get the euro bumper shocks


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_i know you can get bumpers on ebay for cheap (no squirters, looks just like that bumper)....quality probably sucks, but when i first bought my car the wife got the front bumper hung up on a curb and broke some tabs. when i was looking to replace, the guy from the ebay store that sold them said i'd have to get the euro bumper shocks









the euro bumpers are not as deep as the us ones. you can losen \the big nut on your shocks and push them in to fit.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

Well the bumper and grill surround will be going to paint next month. 
And I have been tossing around the idea of color matching the belt line trim inside. (brilliant black clearcoat)
Im just afraid of going to "tacky" with the interior. 
Ideas? Thoughts?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

If it came out like Piano Black trim it would be really nice. Try finding another set of trim and testing it out on that.


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Those are some sweet pics guys.








Reminds me of my holiday.....good times.
Would be nice to see the cars they have in their now if they have changed.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Soupie69uk)*

bumper looks awesome, i would colormatch the interior trim. i think it would look awesome


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

nice upgrade on the bumper... cant wait to se your car come summer time


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Thanks, I can't wait for warm weather.








Flurries.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Soupie69uk)*

Question about the bumper. I thought the lower grill lines were not painted across the pond


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Thanks, I can't wait for warm weather.








Flurries.









That is such a badass pic man nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (wnb800)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_Question about the bumper. I thought the lower grill lines were not painted across the pond


You are thinking of the facelift bumper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *wnb800* »_
That is such a badass pic man nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
You are thinking of the facelift bumper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Word. I figured it was something like that.


----------



## JScerbo13 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Thanks, I can't wait for warm weather.








Flurries.









no snow in florida!!


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (JScerbo13)*

i just got up and theres about an inch on the groung in down here. so im headen up to pa to get some time on my board


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Nice tim http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Joey, Luckey basterd.








Got some plastic in the mail today...


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

is that plastic is new? b/c it looks brand new


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

haha, the Passat cover is brand new, Just opened it out of the dealer plastic. 
And the engine cover is in mint condition consider it has been around since 97.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

nice find... 
if you decide to get rid of the current wheels... let me know.. if i have some extra dough i would be willing to pick them up


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

no!!!! i just ordered my passat cover like 2 days ago mike! lol good thing my gt2871r will be the major difference between us


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

all kinds of fun ITT


----------



## tdubs90 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

hey man glad to see the rings worked for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and whered you find the bumper and the passat power steering coverrr


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (tdubs90)*

Inspired me to finally order the VR5 cover today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think you should have gone with this instead of the the 97' engine cover. But i do love that engine cover



















_Modified by AEB A4 at 12:54 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

genuineaudiparts.com
3b0 119 487 c


----------



## Enur (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*

I have the VR5 cover in my car - been there for 2-3 years now. 
It seems that everyone want that part for there car at the moment!








Anyway - Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Winter Build-Up Time. (Gti.1love.1life)*

Sent you an _IM_ Mike


----------



## j31izzle (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_genuineaudiparts.com
3b0 119 487 c

wait, is that:

_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Inspired me to finally order the VR5 cover today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think you should have gone with this instead of the the 97' engine cover. But i do love that engine cover
















_Modified by AEB A4 at 12:54 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (j31izzle)*

^^^That part # is for the Vr5 engine bay cover, not for the valve cover in the pic.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

agreed^


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Winter Build-Up Time. (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Sent you an _IM_ Mike









Replied.
And I was checking out that valve cover for a little a while back. Its only $100 (not polished). But you have to modify it to run our coilpacks. Which I dont feel like doing.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Winter Build-Up Time. (Gti.1love.1life)*

$100 is such a good price but sucks you have to mess with it to work. I really wanted it but figured it was a pain in the ass to get it to use bolt down coilpacks.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

wow i just reread pg 1 and completely forogt about your TSW's, i can wait to see that sh*t


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

I know, I can't wait to get them on. Hopefully I can order tires in a few weeks and get them on.
This is what they will look like..215/40/18 Falken 512 on 18x9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Soon....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

^ddddamn


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

so nice!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

yummy stretch


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_ ..215/40/18 Falken 512 on 18x9 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my 195/40/14 on a 14x9


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (yves-d)*

that is dope.








If I could find smaller tires I would run em....The only other option I have found is 205/40 Nankang AS1.
But the falkens will have a nicer looking stretch.


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

falken will be nice, i wouldnt go any smaller than that anymore. it is nice on picture but kinda anoying having that much beed poking out when you actually want to drive the car


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (yves-d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yves-d* »_falken will be nice, i wouldnt go any smaller than that anymore. it is nice on picture but kinda anoying having that much beed poking out when you actually want to drive the car









was that on your A4?? i want to see some pictures on your car.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

im pretty sure he didnt have 14's on an a4


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_im pretty sure he didnt have 14's on an a4









this is the new isht


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_im pretty sure he didnt have 14's on an a4









i figured as much but you never know....this IS fourtitude.


----------



## Ben5on (Jan 25, 2009)

off topic but can any one point me in the right direction to more pics of this?


----------



## Ben5on (Jan 25, 2009)

off topic but can anyone point me in the direction to more pics of this bumper/lip? Thanks.


----------



## Ben5on (Jan 25, 2009)

off topic but can any one point me in the direction of more pics of this bumper/lip? Thanks.


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

Holy tripple post


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (1SHARPCACTUS)*

Go back to 1996 and rip it off of a DTM car.







Just kidding. But it looks like the spoilers they ran. Erebuni made stuff like that.


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

There you go.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=7


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

why don't you run 215/35/18? are you going to run spacers?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (andresito360)*

Because I can get the same amount of stretch from the 40 series, and have a "better" ride..
I have thought about it because the 35s are 10 bucks cheaper a tire.
Thanks for the suggestion though










_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:30 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mmm I see I actually thought yu could stretch the 35, I actually have 40 but mine don't stretch nearly as much as yours (yokohama) ... I guess is time to get some new tires plus I am putting an air ride together so I need more space to go low


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (andresito360)*

Haha yeh, start piecing air together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

your dorito's really were stale dude
sorry for drinking out of the carton too


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I have a habit of not closing the bag all the way, And atleast you saved my from having to wash a glass.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

haha, your neighbors didnt take kindly to me pissing off your deck either


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

weirdos


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah man, we went diving for the beer, but what the ****, you were out!?!?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_haha, your neighbors didnt take kindly to me pissing off your deck either









Imagine how they feel when I party back there in the summer.









_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_weirdos

Dont be sad you didnt get to come over.

_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_yeah man, we went diving for the beer, but what the ****, you were out!?!?

I told you I was bringing it home after work.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
Imagine how they feel when I party back there in the summer.








Dont be sad you didnt get to come over.
I told you I was bringing it home after work.









we got there at like 1130, i couldnt wait till 5 for ya!
yeah, matt doesnt like our road trips, he never comes. he's too cool.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

matt has a job, a**holes haha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

hey, so do i! i'd take your hours over mine ANY day of the week.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

so you wanna be posting on vortex from work at 11pm like me? in a F*cking snowstorm? haha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_so you wanna be posting on vortex from work at 11pm like me? in a F*cking snowstorm? haha

If you get up at 4am to be at work by 430 like i have to every morning, then stand behind a welder and weld for 10 hours and then get home around 430pm.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

sup mike? sorry for the thread jack haha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

uh yea, what's up mikey
so i guess that's a no on the job swap then matt?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

no thanks dude haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

i bake cookies !


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif cookies.
Nothing else new to post, but I like takeing pics, Although usually I only have my cell on me, We got a little snow today.








Then after work I washed the salt off, hands were to cold to take after pics.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

i heart your dc sticker mike....
car looks good even with the salt


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

mike where is that self car wash? i cant find any good ones around


----------



## JScerbo13 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Njtrackstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Njtrackstar* »_mike where is that self car wash? i cant find any good ones around

thats in lacey on rt.9 across the street from shoprite


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (JScerbo13)*

Thanks tim.








Mike, ,like Joe said, its in lacey(they have alot of buttons to push there.)








There is a semi-good one over on Fisher across from that shop-rite(I think).


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Thanks tim.








Mike, ,like Joe said, its in lacey(they have alot of buttons to push there.)








There is a semi-good one over on Fisher across from that shop-rite(I think).

went to the one of fisher a few weeks ago after a week in PA boarding and it was out of order. and the switches there never really work


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Njtrackstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UPS* »_
Sched. Delivery: 02/09/2009


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

What coming in?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

We'll see next week.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

ooh ooh ohh i know !


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Im going to guess tires


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*









Im glad the car is comming together as fast as it is. But im sad im eating Ramen beef noodles 4 times a week.








Edit: the other 3 days are taco bell.


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:38 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_








Im glad the car is comming together as fast as it is. But im sad im eating Ramen beef noodles 4 times a week.








Edit: the other 3 days are taco bell.

_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:38 PM 2-5-2009_

should come hang out with me, i can make ramen a mind blowing experience


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Iron Chef secret ingredient .....Ramen


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Was warm out today, A buddy loaned me his roller.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

Why do you want a 97' engine cover???


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (GregN96)*

howd they turn out?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (GregN96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GregN96* »_Why do you want a 97' engine cover???

Because I like having things that didn't come on my car stock.


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_howd they turn out?

Turned out great, no heat gun though. So the paint is fu*ked.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Why didnt you use a heat gun? I guess its time for pulled fenders and new paint job


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

haha, I tried the hair dryer. Got ignorant and just said whatever.
My paint was already chipping under there from when I would rub on my old 235/40 tires, So Im not mad. 
Its all gonna get cleaned up eventually.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

hey pics of my roller!!! nice work Mike


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (vwguin)*

Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JScerbo13 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















if anybody was wondering...yes he still has christmas decorations up


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 512's


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (JScerbo13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JScerbo13* »_
if anybody was wondering...yes he still has christmas decorations up


















_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 512's

I almost didn't get them because they are soo expensive. IMO


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

how hard was it to roll the fenders? does the roller do all the work for you? i can't wait to see your new wheels mounted! when is the BIG day?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

rolling isn't bad if you take your time, when i did mine i was rushing and it came out like junk. you pretty much just slowly rotate the roller back and forth with gradual adjustment of the angle of the roller


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Yea, I was gonna say from lookin at the pics "WHERE the HELL is ur heat gun!?"....but that was already covered....haha. Any pics of how bad the paint turned out? I've actually never seen any fender rolling carnage pics (if its really as bad as u say)
I wanna get my rears pulled my 9" wide wheels this summer


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_ i can't wait to see your new wheels mounted! when is the BIG day? 
 
Soon, Soon...

_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_you pretty much just slowly rotate the roller back and forth with gradual adjustment of the angle of the roller

















_Quote, originally posted by *JumboBlack1.8* »_ Any pics of how bad the paint turned out? I've actually never seen any fender rolling carnage pics (if its really as bad as u say)

Ill get some pics next time the wheels are off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

















Thanks *Envi*.


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:54 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you bastard.. i almost jumped on a set of chrome holstens.
i might still get em, seeing as i can get the silver for 150 each brand new in 18's.. lol


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

I bet those tires went on easy even with the stretch. Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

"your tire doesn't protect your rim!" <-- that is what my father-in-law says every time he sees my car. haha.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

oooooh **** son


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_"your tire doesn't protect your rim!" <-- that is what my father-in-law says every time he sees my car. haha.

i told my dad the tires were like that because the shape of the wheel flange 







didnt catch on that they were 215's on an 8.5


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_ seeing as i can get the silver for 150 each brand new in 18's.. lol

Yeah, that sucks for me, Ended up paying $205 each (which is still good). But ABD was not offering them so cheap last year.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

ohh god, touch me


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

sexcellent mikey. cant wait to see the stance


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

test fit, test fit, test fit!


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

they look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
Yeah, that sucks for me, Ended up paying $205 each (which is still good). But ABD was not offering them so cheap last year.









they've been that price for about 3 years through who i go from.. actually, the wholesale price is 120 in silver and 220 in chrome. i only said 150 cause if anyone jumped on me wanting them, i cant give em away at wholesale. 
sorry mikey.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

Thanks bobby, I see how it is.







I went through Discounttiredirect, they have free shipping so I bought em.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_test fit, test fit, test fit!

Got off work a little early today hoping to get them on. Learned a couple things...
1) Fronts do not need any spacers to clear the upright.
2) I need to go lower.
3) I need hub-centric rings, so It will be another week+ till they are on.








But here is some cell phone test fit pics ( sorry front only, didn't want to take the back wheel off.)
































They almost look fake in person, its weird.




_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:11 PM 2-12-2009_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

YES! fronts look really good 

_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
Got off work a little early today hoping to get them on. Learned a couple things...
1) Fronts do not need any spacers to clear the upright.
2) I need to go lower.
3) I need hub-centric rings, so It will be another week+ till they are on.








But here is some cell phone test fit pics ( sorry front only, didn't want to take the back wheel off.)
































They almost look fake in person, its weird.
_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:11 PM 2-12-2009_



_Modified by AEB A4 at 9:33 AM 2-13-2009_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*








,I wish I could of kept them on.
EDIT: Just bought 57.1-72.62 Rings.
EDiT 2: I can not wait till this year, for everyone who has not been, this video will make you want to. Best times I had all year.
H20 2008:
http://www.wagenwerks.net/video/h208.html
_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:44 PM 2-12-2009_


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 8:08 PM 2-12-2009_


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

oh i would of hooked you up good, had i of known you 2 years ago (i think that is when you said you bought them?) or if you had kept me in the loop. 
either way, they look sick on a black car, now i know what the chromies will look like on mine.


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

that vid was great


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (yves-d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yves-d* »_that vid was great









x2
wheels look sick mike!


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_







,I wish I could of kept them on.
EDIT: Just bought 57.1-72.62 Rings.
EDiT 2: I can not wait till this year, for everyone who has not been, this video will make you want to. Best times I had all year.
H20 2008:
http://www.wagenwerks.net/video/h208.html
_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:44 PM 2-12-2009_

_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 8:08 PM 2-12-2009_

that video was soooo sick
and the editing was just outright ridiculously good


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

as per your request


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

thanks cuz.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

that video from wagenwerks is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

yesssss they look awesome, lay her out on them now


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

the front still is gonna come down more, i just want to wait till spring..

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Yes, that looks perfect. Is someone sitting in the rear seat again on that last pic








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

wow looks AWESOME!


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

wow that looks great


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (upperlevel2120)*


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Yes, that looks perfect. Is someone sitting in the rear seat again on that last pic








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hah, no person this time. Just a spare wheel.








After putting these wheels on, I really noticed how fu^cked my fenders are from rubbing.









Thanks for the kind words guys, if anyone knows anyone in the tri-state that wants to trade me a set of mint alphards, lmk.









one more..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

****ing. money


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_****ing. money

x343534365476475475647654885687589675868675.0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

looks so dope homie <3


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*
















Here is what it looks like with out the dead hookers in the trunk...


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

perfect amount of stretch imho


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
After putting these wheels on, I really noticed how fu^cked my fenders are from rubbing.









get used to it, I have a feeling it's going to get worse..


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (threethirteen)*

This isn't my first rodeo.


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
the kind words guys, if anyone knows anyone in the tri-state that wants to trade me a set of mint alphards, lmk.











Please don't, I think Alphards are one of the ugliest wheels Mercedes ever made. The ones you have now look great. Awesome job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mstadt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mstadt* »_

Please don't, I think Alphards are one of the ugliest wheels Mercedes ever made. The ones you have now look great. Awesome job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

he used to have a set


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I know, I know.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mstadt)*

I liked the Alphards just as much as these on your car.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

looks tits dude, they fit your car perfectly. don't go back to the alphards just yet


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Someone just said they would do the trade from NY..hmmm, this is a very tuff decision.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

keep them they look great
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

remember how easily they bent ?
yes dont do it


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Alphards were sooo last year








dont do it these look great.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (upperlevel2120)*

Dag they fit nice Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep them
Alphards suckkk
Everyone has them man


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

alphrads are def 08 bruh


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

Page 10...2 in a row!
Hey Mike, did you ever end up getting that "oil extractor" from diesel geek?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Nahh, I have not picked it up yet. Im about due for a oil change, so I think I am going to pick one up soon.
Took me a while, But I finally managed to dig myself out of the snow the plow left behind.
















^^^_Edit: Picked up a set of 15" steelies over the weekend. So the holstens are off the car, and will never be put back on again.







_




_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 3:47 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

sweet picture mike, snow is definatly ghey.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

I dont know if its my computer but that pic makes your car look blue. I was confused for a second.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (merrigan)*

yeah that looks like fun, i just had to dig out both of my cars that the plow raped with snow







both fwd


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*

pm'ed


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_yeah that looks like fun, i just had to dig out both of my cars that the plow raped with snow







both fwd









I know how you feel. I don't have quattro either http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif however quattro might be in my future........


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Nahh, I have not picked it up yet. Im about due for a oil change, so I think I am going to pick one up soon.

I got mine from Boaters world, but I'll bet west marine might have one too
just make sure it can hold more than 5 quarts for the 1.8t, (its not enough if you ever need to do a VR though)


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Nahh, I have not picked it up yet. Im about due for a oil change, so I think I am going to pick one up soon.
_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 3:47 PM 3-2-2009_

if you need an oil extractor i have a few in my shop you can borrow one, or if you wanted to buy one i can get you the same one dg sells for like 25 bucks...text or pm me.


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

nice pic


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (yves-d)*

oohhh that looks fun.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks great, always good to see stretch & poke on a B5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D.C. Design (Oct 20, 2007)

those wheels look money


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Sent you an IM Mike


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

So now that they sold whats the plan?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_So now that they sold whats the plan?

he wont tell, but i will.. shhhh
17x10 25ET borbet type a's.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_
he wont tell, but i will.. shhhh
17x10 25ET borbet type a's.

high five


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

Yeah, Bobby bought them for me. So def. a big high five to him for that. Thanks again.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Yeah, Bobby bought them for me. So def. a big high five to him for that. Thanks again.
















not a problem, your gf thanked me too.. i kidd mikey, i kidd
tomorrow is on like donkey kong, you better get your ass here ASAP


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

oooo I want to see pictures. I like those wheels doesn't someone on here have those? I think his B5 was a dark purple, brunrunner or something like that was his name.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

Nahh guys no borbets for me...I'll be on the steelies till I Find A deal I can't pass up on something nice. 

Well I test fitted my 97 spec. engine cover, I would have to hack the hell out of it to make it fit, so Its up for sale if anyone wants it.
Modified the Facelift cover just a tad, Most wont notice it at first or second glance, but thats way I like it. I might still shave the line, but the rings are staying. (Will be all black with silver rings)


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

You cut off the 5V Turbo....I did the same thing but I took the rings off too. How did you fill it? It looks clean.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Our engine bays are going to be similair..except..you have a cool carbonio intake, and a shaved engine cover...we both have turbos


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_...I'll be on the steelies till I Find A deal I can't pass up on something nice.

i wonder how long that gonna take !


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_You cut off the 5V Turbo....I did the same thing but I took the rings off too. How did you fill it? It looks clean.

Yeah, Your the reason that I shaved the line last night, I might have pics today if I can sand it down today. I used good old bondo. It worked like a charm so far.
Thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Our engine bays are going to be similair..except..you have a cool carbonio intake, and a shaved engine cover...we both have turbos









Haha, nice, and are intake mani's of course will be def. :









_Quote, originally posted by *yves-d* »_
i wonder how long that gonna take !

Who knows, hopefully sooner then later.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Story time kids..
_So today i got off work 2 hrs early, But I had to bring a few things of mail to the post office for my boss. So I take my car, figuring I would just drop it off on my way home. 
So, I got to the post office(I have never been to this one before). Come to find out there is a speed bump right when you get in...."wonderful", Not being my first rodeo, I take it on a angle and just put up with the grinding/banging noise that comes from the under-body. ..
Run inside, drop the letters off. Start to leave(the way I came in), When I get yelled at by a old Ladie saying its a one way(which I didnt know) So I turn around, and notice there were 2 more bumps in the lot I had to go over to get out this place, So I turned on my phone and here you gooo......_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Hey, if you want a polished manifold send one my way and ill do it for you. Send me a IM if you want.
Is the finish on the engine cover going to be glossy or OEM like?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Thanks tyler, But I have a paint Idea for the mani. That should be pretty wild. 
And The engine cover will be OEM color, with silver colord rings.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Story time kids..
_So today i got off work 2 hrs early, But I had to bring a few things of mail to the post office for my boss. So I take my car, figuring I would just drop it off on my way home. 
So, I got to the post office(I have never been to this one before). Come to find out there is a speed bump right when you get in...."wonderful", Not being my first rodeo, I take it on a angle and just put up with the grinding/banging noise that comes from the under-body. ..
Run inside, drop the letters off. Start to leave(the way I came in), When I get yelled at by a old Ladie saying its a one way(which I didnt know) So I turn around, and notice there were 2 more bumps in the lot I had to go over to get out this place, So I turned on my phone and here you gooo......_










how is that at all a point of pride?
how is the bondo/primer/paint on the engine cover going to hold up against some heat?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Good deal.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_








how is that at all a point of pride?
how is the bondo/primer/paint on the engine cover going to hold up against some heat?

No pride here, Just telling a tale.








And the engine cover will be 100% only for shows.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Sounds like my car coming in and out of my driveway.







I'll park at the end of the lot if it means I don't have to go over speed bumps. hahaha.
Can't wait to see the engine bay. I'm heading to autozone to get some heavy duty paint stripper and more sandpaper.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
No pride here, Just telling a tale.








And the engine cover will be 100% only for shows.









word, it will look dope. 
any hints on what the manifold will look like?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
Modified the Facelift cover just a tad, Most wont notice it at first or second glance, but thats way I like it. I might still shave the line, but the rings are staying. (Will be all black with silver rings)









don't shave the line, but shave the oild cap


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

I saw the video.....you could have slowed down more on the second one


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_








word, it will look dope. 
any hints on what the manifold will look like?

Thanks, No hints right now. Its just an idea in my head. Saterday it will be put in motion hopefully.

_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_
don't shave the line, but shave the oild cap









Baha.









_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I saw the video.....you could have slowed down more on the second one









What you didn't see was the 4 cars behind me ,waiting








Any slower and I would of got stuck ontop the 2nd one...it was friggen huge.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

i miss that sound


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

even I hear that sound now


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_even I hear that sound now

me too
but for serious, shave the oil cap


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*









I think you car needs a wing


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (thepirate)*

why stop at just one, 2 would be twice as good


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

I like people passing me when i'm going over speedbump


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (yves-d)*

i like watching on comming traffic slamming on the brakes as i go sideways over speed bumps


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

My exhaust cutout came today, It will be on tomorrow. Ill have a video of the sound open and closed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Finished up the engine cover tonight, hope to have pics tomorrow.
















Does anyone know of anyone getting rid of clean OEM racks? Ill pay up too $200 Shipped if anyone knows of any. Im so close to going to the dealer and getting raped.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_My exhaust cutout came today, It will be on tomorrow. Ill have a video of the sound open and closed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Finished up the engine cover tonight, hope to have pics tomorrow.
















Does anyone know of anyone getting rid of clean OEM racks? Ill pay up too $200 Shipped if anyone knows of any. Im so close to going to the dealer and getting raped.









search for aero wiper blade replacements.. there is an audi site i think its like audiautoparts or something stupid like that.. they have oem racks for like 150-175


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

Cheapest I could find online is like 250+ shipping. Dealer wants 270.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Cheapest I could find online is like 250+ shipping. Dealer wants 270.









Sent you an IM Mike.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Replied.








Woke up early, Went to the shop and got this thing put on...Came out great...


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

looks awesome, get some sound clips up


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Here is a really really ****ty clip I took today while running some errands around town...Ill try to grab one not using my cell phone next time.
The shift was at like 4.5k.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

wrd son. wrd


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

Noooooooobbbbeeee moment....what is it








Whatever it is it sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I see that its some kind of exhaust cutout but what is the purpose....


_Modified by thepirate at 6:10 PM 3/15/2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Noooooooobbbbeeee moment....what is it








Whatever it is it sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I see that its some kind of exhaust cutout but what is the purpose....

_Modified by thepirate at 6:10 PM 3/15/2009_

make it lowdah


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
make it lowdah 

Sorry I don't speak gangsta haha you mean louder? or lower as in deeper tone. If it makes it deeper where can I get one?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

it lets the exhaust release from a point before the muffler/resonator or whatever
pretty much open exhast, so yes louder, deeper etc etc


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Yeah, Being that I run an OEM rear muffler, its somewhat restrictive, and not loud at all.(Which I like)
But sometime I wish my exhaust was a little louder, so Now, All I have to do is take the plate off, and I am pretty much just running open downpipe.
Had no work today, Decided to toss on my APR TIP. This thing is a bit*h to install with the carbonio, things are supperr tight.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Nice TIP, engine bay is going to be super clean this season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Thanks guy.








Swapped resivours too. I know there is no coolant in there now. I have to go pick up distilled water to mix. _Thanks Nic_.
I trimed the euro cover to fit. Still might tweak it a bit.
Finished the texture on the engine cover, now I just got to paint the rings.
I didn't get to the manifold. I might just keep it the way it is, IDK.
Cell phone...


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

call me stupid, but I'd texture the carbino
or if you aren't willing to go to that level how about a nice semi gloss vinyl sticker cover for it?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_call me stupid, but I'd texture the carbino
or if you aren't willing to go to that level how about a nice semi gloss vinyl sticker cover for it?

I agree. Looks clean non the less.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

Nahh, not stupid at all, like ALL carbonio's...this year I can start to see it fading green somewhat.








That idea is always in the back of my mind. I
f the green gets bad this summer, I might spray it, but I'll lay down some kind of die-cut sticker(pin-up girl most likely). And remove it ones its sprayed so you can see some carbon.
We'll see.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

I have yet to trim my VR5 engine cover. Does it need trimming any other place besides the throttle body? And did you keep the front tabs or cut them?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Like you said, TB clearance. And, I cut both tabs, and I trimmed a little bit off the bottom right side. 
Ill see if I can take a pic of what I cut off. Im going to drill a hole and screw it down to the middle tab on the coolant resivour.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

did you get the VR5 cover, i so need one


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

exhaust sonuds great







and the bay looks killer


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

id deff paint that carbonio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

mikey, how much do you love me ? (sound familiar nicola?)... anyways, i might of scored that console you wanted.. not on here but a diff one.. for almost nothing!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

u lie.!









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Its a shame I don't have the digi on me. So another crappy cell







...








_EDIT: Rings are painted Silver Metallic._


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:43 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Looks like it came from the factory like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

.12 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Waterfest


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

picture no workie


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*








I can see it....


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

I can not either.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Trust...its a nice pic








Ill see if i can figure out why it isnt showing up


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

I will have an update for you guys tonight though.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Go here
http://www.pbase.com/stevendavis/waterfest2008
Your in there somewhere


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Wow, thanks for the link...Prob my new favorite pic of my car. I miss my stance.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

wrd. nice shot


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Go here
http://www.pbase.com/stevendavis/waterfest2008
Your in there somewhere


lotta nice pictures, but theres mk4's everywhere haha http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_

lotta nice pictures, but theres mk4's everywhere haha http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Alot of Fugly cars in there also


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
Alot of Fugly cars in there also









you mean all the mk4's ?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
you mean all the mk4's ?









Who ever took the pics might like that "style" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So whats this update we are suposed to be waiting on Mike ? Bumper !


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
Who ever took the pics might like that "style" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So whats this update we are suposed to be waiting on Mike ? Bumper !

he sold me his bumper


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
he sold me his bumper 

and i took it from nics shed and put it on my car saturday evening.


----------



## JScerbo13 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

damn that black mk4 behind you is dope mike


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (JScerbo13)*

Yeah its _ight_, Im glad its lower this year.


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (JScerbo13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JScerbo13* »_damn that black mk4 behind you is dope mike









i like that aviator gray GTI behind it better


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Njtrackstar)*

If you still had that, I'd make you sell the 19's and go lower.


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

id get a skid plate and put 17's or 18's and slam it till sparks fly everywhere....


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Njtrackstar)*

if the sparks are comming from the skidplate you got big problems, theres a few things lower than that


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

nice pic. 
i loved that wheel tire setup on your car


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

he's already got sparks flying from his panzer plate.. and nothing seems to be lower under there then that.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

yeah that was a good time.
Well, I didn't get the bumper tonight, tomorrow I'll have it though.
But, tonight I orderd a set of caps for the steelzzzz.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_he's already got sparks flying from his panzer plate.. and nothing seems to be lower under there then that.

what about the subframe bolt covers?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_
what about the subframe bolt covers?

yup, those sit ALOT lower than my skid. + the inner part of the lower control arms.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

Maybe 2001 is different. When Dub-Lip (Rob) lowered his car I notice he seemed to have alot more room.








Mike, can you post up some pics


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

love that pic


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (yves-d)*

Thanks guys, Got this today..








Grills are not pushed in.. I still have to texture them.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

niceee


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

proper


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

bastard. i love it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

I took my euro plate off and forgot how f-ed my bumper was underneath it....I'm debating on whether or not I should attempt to do a cheap quick fix until I got the money for a new bumper and full respray....
Your shiz looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

bumper looks sick mike. What you doing with your old fogs? ill trade you my clear ones for your yellow ones


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Njtrackstar)*

thanks guys.
















The bumper is getting put on saterday, Ive told myself everytime the car gets on jackstands, it will go lower. So, saterday Ill have pics of everything. 
The caps will not come till next week, but Ill snap a few pics here and there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Mike, Im ganna try to retro fit the fogs in with some sheetmetal brackets without ruining anything. But my fogs only have lamin-x on them. Ill PM you the link tomorrow where you can pick them up.








*Oh **** Tyler, You dont got 13!!







*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
*Oh **** Tyler, You dont got 13!!







*

I was on a role in a few threads








When you have it up on jack stand can you take a pic of your subframe and the bolt covers. I think yours is diffrent than mine.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

bumper looks tight. im getting stoked for show n go....
idk about that long of a drive


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
I was on a role in a few threads








When you have it up on jack stand can you take a pic of your subframe and the bolt covers. I think yours is diffrent than mine.









Yeah you were.








And yes Ill snap a pic. I think the lowest bolts are either the skidplate -> Subframe bolts, Or the lower subframe tie bar.


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_ im getting stoked for show n go....

Yeah, but atleast your lucky to have DATB close. And I cant wait to see your wheels.
Update: My caps will be here tomorrow, FedEx is actually fast for once.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Today:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

whos garage? cause that aint yours unless somehow it only looks 6' wide outside but is really 10 on the inside.. lol


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

dude, we definatly have the same toolkit there.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_whos garage? cause that aint yours unless somehow it only looks 6' wide outside but is really 10 on the inside.. lol

Haha, I wish my garage would fit my car. But its my bois Joeys garage.








Big thanks to mike (njtrackstar)[the b5] and Joey(jscerbo13)[GTi].


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

I like that pic with the front end off alot for some reason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

hey mike lets get some pics up of the bumper on....lol all that work and no picture yet! ha


----------



## JScerbo13 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Njtrackstar)*

bumper looks dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (JScerbo13)*

pictures


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_pictures 

seriously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

No pics till After show n go.


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

i've seen it... i like it.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (#6jettaC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#6jettaC* »_i've seen it... i like it. 

Haha, I always think your car is on air. It so damn low.








Nothing new. Took better pics of the cover though.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4) (#6jettaC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#6jettaC* »_i've seen it... i like it. 

agreed sir. def jealous haha


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (merrigan)*

Thanks guys.
A buddy let me borrow his winters for the weekend. So I cranked the coils down and tossed them on. 
Im prob mid 22", its dumb driving my car now.








It looks like the wheels are dif. color blacks, but they are the same.









Thanks again Joey.












































Edit: wow photobucket killlllleeddd that pic.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

i have confidence that you can somehow pull off any wheel on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Lazer Viking)*

^agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

i heard that nj and low cars dont mix. i pray that i make it there and back with my car intact
edit.... almost forgot.... the car makes me think of rob and big.
and you should give me you address so i can take those s4 skirts off your hands. 


_Modified by TimKouch at 1:40 AM 4-3-2009_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (TimKouch)*

Thanks nic and tyler.
And tim, south jersey is not that bad, as u make it up the state i think it gets worse and worse...i have faith u will make it.
I cant stress enough how useful a skidplate is.....
See most of you guys sunday, dont be hessitant to say hi. I'll prob be there around 9-10:00 ish....


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

sunday! weathers looking good so far, fingers crossed.









Want me to bring my roof racks for you to try on


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (AEB A4)*

hah..if they make it on the car..they are not comming off.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

I dont want that to happen


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

yeah i think ill live...
if i dont run into you all (mikey or tlyer) 
my cell #443 928 4474 
hit me up i want to meet up so i can get some ideas on whare to go next


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (TimKouch)*

Ight tim, sounds good. 
Just got done cleaning the car...Getting ready to go out to the bar, see everyone bright and early....


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

Excited!


----------



## anothermk4 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

siiiick
_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (anothermk4)*

Had a awesome time today. Got to meet alot of people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cell phone at the end of the day..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

Looks damn good Mike. I say keep the S4 wheels


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

you need to buy a ****ing camera, i cant even see your bumper


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Lazer Viking)*

I walked by your car like 27387 times and you where no where to be found








Looked good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4) (AEB A4)*

mikey was the only one i saw.
it was looking good son.
the gps took me down 33(i think) to the turnpike. that road was a dash shaker. 
why are there no left turn lanes in that state you call home








we rolled out at 3 and just got home. i hate traffic.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I walked by your car like 27387 times and you where no where to be found








Looked good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You did go, I got to thinking that you did go.








Yeah I didn't hang out too much by my car at the begining..but I was by it from like 3:00 till 4:30.
Nice to see James(no plate, your crazy), Tim, Chris, Paul..


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_ 
why are there no left turn lanes in that state you call home 


Haha, who needs to risk you life and turn left, when you have well thought out engineered "jug handles"


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

it does work but those circles make me light headed.
by the way cracker barrel was off the hook


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (TimKouch)*

ohh boy, CB is no joke, The gift store is half the experience. ha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

hell yea cracker barrel, hell no jug handles and roundabouts


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

go 3 stop lights and take the jug handle to get to my street.
****ing jersey directions.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_go 3 stop lights and take the jug handle to get to my street.
****ing jersey directions.

it beats making a left against traffic


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thats why you use left arrows.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

Taken from the Event section..


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

I remember that JTi from H20


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*









Car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (aledelic42)*

I bet alot of people didnt even notice the Euro bumper. I walked around your car the first time I stopped by there and almost forgot you had it. Looks so clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (AEB A4) (AEB A4)*

man it was nice meetign you at the show today even thought i just now put a face to the screen name lol. car is so low dude. i saw it and was like dam makes my **** look like a monster truck


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4) (P Q)*

Damn I love this thread.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (gti_r_done)*

Thanks guys, and thanks adelic for the pic. Thats me in the grey with the hat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking forward to DATB.


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

i saw your car at show n go looks really sweet


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Lowduberz)*

i didnt notice the bumper until paul pointed it out i think. i wish i got a good pic of the front. proud to have parked next to you


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Lowduberz)*

damnnn looks cleannnnn


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (skiba)*

Thanks gang. yeah noone really noticed the bumper. But I take it as a good think, means it flows nice. 
Mortician took this pic..








And IDK what you are doing in this pic james.








The car should be cleaned up by DATB, have some things Id like to clean up.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Thanks gang. yeah noone really noticed the bumper. But I take it as a good think, means it flows nice. 
Mortician took this pic..








And IDK what you are doing in this pic james.








The car should be cleaned up by DATB, have some things Id like to clean up.

He's showin' his best side....
Car looks sick Mike! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4) (thepirate)*

mikey whenre we gonna kick a few of these guys (




























)


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (merrigan)*

bumper looks awesome dude


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

haha im showing off my rolling stones








(i have this bad paint chip in my door, i think i was looking at that)


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

mikey the car looks tits.. you coming to PA for the hang out/photoshoot we might all have?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_you coming to PA for the hang out/photoshoot we might all have?

Its time you guys come back here......

Steelies yeahhhh....


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

im just thinking ummmm, YOU NEED WHEELS







.
but i must say i do like with the steelies.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

^^yup yup


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

One for now







Had my friend take a pic since i usually dont pring cameras. My sneaker can bee seen all the way on the bottom right, ahah










_Modified by AEB A4 at 10:05 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Thanks tyler, that is a dope pic. Although paul..nice expression.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

cant wait to see that bumper in person


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

so are we doing memorial day for sure or what?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Thanks tyler, that is a dope pic. Although paul..nice expression.









why does every picture of your car from that show have one of us doing something goofy on the side?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

Haha good question.









ohh boy, hubcaps!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4) (Gti.1love.1life)*

Know those are some meaty tires


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4) (AEB A4)*

hubcaps = waste of money


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4) (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_hubcaps = waste of money

save for wheels


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_One for now







Had my friend take a pic since i usually dont pring cameras. My sneaker can bee seen all the way on the bottom right, ahah









_Modified by AEB A4 at 10:05 PM 4-22-2009_

hey that me.







thats probably when i saw mike left his passanger door open


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (P Q)*

ha yeah, the door was cracked for a while


----------



## IV (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

you have anything up your sleeve for DATB?
...what am i saying? of course you do.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hit me up.. i might swing up there for the weekend..


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (IV)*

haha thanks guy








Coverd the brake light over the weekend..it was a pain.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i havent talked to you in ages, i see how much you love a brother.. pfft
car looks good


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

Pleaseee...
















Ohh I lost a hubcap the other day..I Guess it was fate..

What you know about 15"...


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

i cant wait to see this wheel/tire setup....


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

damn you mikey every wheel you put on looks damn fine haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Someone sitting in the back in the second pic? Crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

there has to be cus i dont remeber it sitting like that lmao


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

good pics nic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mikey, where were you during the show? i knew you didnt reg but i didnt see you at all


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

lets see some more pics, from what i see they look killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you should also sell me your bra


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Wheels look good from what I can see. MOAR!!! PICTURES!!!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_lets see some more pics, from what i see they look killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you should also sell me your bra









check my flickr, homegirl


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Wheels look good from what I can see. MOAR!!! PICTURES!!!

Buy them.








A buddy took some this weekend.
















And Nic, The ones you posted came out awesome.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

i like the mud


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_haha thanks guy








Coverd the brake light over the weekend..it was a pain.









What did you do about the speaker grills right there?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
Buy them.










Already!? You young kids these days.....


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

holy **** mikey.. car looks good man.. and def keep the hair cut, you look like a diff person.
is that girl in the background there the one i was talkn dirty to that night?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i like the mud









Me too. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif The field was fun to drive on.(damn FWD)









_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_
What did you do about the speaker grills right there?

I kept them beige, IMO they flow really nice.

_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
Already!? You young kids these days.....









I'll never be happy chris.







But for real someone buy them.

_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_holy **** mikey.. car looks good man.. and def keep the hair cut, you look like a diff person.
is that girl in the background there the one i was talkn dirty to that night?

Haha, thanks bobby. Yeah the new cut looks better, I looked like a bum with shoulder long hair.
And nahh, the girl in the background is just a friend.
Edit: the one you talked to is the the drivers seat, the pic above that.


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 10:51 PM 6-6-2009_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

fully polish them wheels up and you would change your thoughts on them...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

those look like they'd be an PITA to polish. why is mikey in the passenger seat of his car?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

I think you should go back to the Alphards


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

dont give him idea's


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_ why is mikey in the passenger seat of his car?









I was still recovering from the night before.








Here you go james, driver side just to open the sunroof.
















I picked the wheels up for DATB, hoping I would like them. Honestly want to just go back to the old look, 18" RS4 Reps or some 17" Avus's.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i'll trade ya nukka.. haha


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn this car looks familiar


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

you finally came around, ambers and avus's...http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I would if those tires wern't so meaty


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

stock *****.. i like my **** to work OEM


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

or you just like things that are meaty


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

^








Somone buy my car so I can get into a 04/05 STi by the end of summer. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_^








Somone buy my car so I can get into a 04/05 STi by the end of summer. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

i have always loved your car... i would hate to see you buy an sti


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

you realize we are going to sabatoge any for sale thread you make for your car right ?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_you realize we are going to sabatoge any for sale thread you make for your car right ?

Yup, agree with Nic


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

lovin this progress
stance is oh so fresh


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (sixfiveoh)*

Thanks guys, but I want out.









Picked up a D40, The camera is sweet. Me using it, not soo much. 
Its really hazy out, and im not good at night shots.

















Thank you photobucket


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

car looks sweet as allway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Why would you want an STi?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

switch you flickr, photobucket kills photo quality


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Why would you want an STi?
























^Nuff said.








I think I might look into that Flickr business.


----------



## Njtrackstar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

mike once i get my wheels and new suspension we can do another photo shoot in IBSP. maybe some of your PA friends can come down and we can do some grilling on the beach too


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (sixfiveoh)*

congrats on the nikon purchase

and i agree, sti's are tasty


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

that sti is nice..
mikey ill trade you


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

yeah well there are exceptions....I just see those things all over the place down here. They can look good...that one looks damn good.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

Is that a roll bar I see


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Is that a roll bar I see

















looks like it.
and imloving subies more and more these days.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Make sure you get a white Sti. Don't settle for a blue Wrx.


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (bronz)*

diesel geek saves lives!! especially in NYC


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (ayfour99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ayfour99* »_diesel geek saves lives!! especially in NYC

Amen.

Three rollers from DATB
























DAS^^


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

so fresh and so clean clean


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

those wheels are ugly as ****.. i say you bring them over and let me dispose of them for you


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

mike you need a new username, poke e mon


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

God I wish mine poked that much. Maybe ill get some 35mm adapters


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

hot damn... nice ass 
this shot should make you fall in love with the car again


----------



## Mr. Rolleyes (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

where did you get the rear lower piece w/o the exhaust cutout?


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rolleyes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rolleyes* »_where did you get the rear lower piece w/o the exhaust cutout?

custom baby


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rolleyes)*

Oh lord that looks hottt.
you boys are gonna like my VR, ill post pics when the drop and wheels are completed later this week


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_Oh lord that looks hottt.
you boys are gonna like my VR, ill post pics when the drop and wheels are completed later this week









VR?








Mike how can you be over this car? Its m-f-ing mint.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

Just a few pics I took over the weekend at Atco Raceway.








^^Red car took second in the whole audi class and best paint. ( I didn't register as usual, just paid show rate to park with friends.)
















































Edit, My car has not been washed since the saterday at DATB.










_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:51 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Your probably sick of those wheels already but i like them on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

lookin mint. as always


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

moar on that red b5


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (GregN96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GregN96* »_moar on that red b5

his name is john, he goes by "low and slow " or something on audizine


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

what size tires are you running??


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (upperlevel2120)*









great shot! those wheels are growing on me each shot i see. please put some work in them and polish the whole wheel.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (sixfiveoh)*

Obviously, I didn't make it out there on Sunday, Mike.
My baddd.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

NP Steve, Missed you at waterfest too..haha You heading down to H20?
And thank you Alex(livnzlyfe) for a pretty dope pic.








Someone trade me wheels.


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 4:38 PM 7-25-2009_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

ill trade you my stock b6's. sko!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_NP Steve, Missed you at waterfest too..haha You heading down to H20?
And thank you Alex(livnzlyfe) for a pretty dope pic.








Someone trade me wheels.


alex is being all creeper and stuff caught me in the background tryin to sell stuff


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

yourenin every damn waterfest picture. seeing as there were only like 3 b5 crew showing


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

who was the other.. i think mikey was the only one showing on sunday besides me
unless you want to count the pearl white that was in supermod.. but who the hell even knows who that guy is.. i've never even seen the dude, super ninja


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

va*ina


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your car


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_yourenin every damn waterfest picture. seeing as there were only like 3 b5 crew showing

i sneaked in there towards the end


----------



## IV (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

any pics of H2O? how was it?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (IV)*

I had a great time in maryland. It was a long by fast weekend. They're a couple pics floating around, but here is one from the galleries...








PS: When you coming back home?








PSS: That pic was *before* I got stuck in the mud too.










_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 12:52 AM 10-6-2009_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Well I tried to make it to toys 4 tots saterday.( sorry steve, nic, and bobby)
Ended up getting a flat tire on the parkway on the way there. Only thing I can think of is that I picked something up off the shoulder dodging a bump. No spare, but a full spare set of wheels.... at home








Went over to the beach today to look at the destruction from the storm this past weekend.
















Nothing special, but this forum slow.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

You are slow.
Now go sign up for secret santa!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_You are slow.
Now go sign up for secret santa!









Yea punk, do as Chris says








Cars fresh as always


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Alright, Alright.








Oh and here is a pic of 2ft. of sand on the boardwalk that is NOT suppose to be anywhere near it.. there is a 6ft height diff. from boardwalk to the beach.(if that makes sense)








EDIT: the blue thing was a bench
And the new house me and two buddies are moving into..still being built....








Sorry for the bad pic, was over the weekend during the storm.



_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 10:30 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

That sand is crazy high. 
Nice driveway you got there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

nice dude! that house looks awesome. you'll have to throw a nice b5 party


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

House looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You guys buying it?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

Thanks guys...Expect a spring GTG here, as both roommates are big into the scene(VW), For all the East coast guys.
The drive way is incredible, it can fit soooooooo many cars...it also stretches behind the house....









And I wish we could buy it chris, but being in your early 20's in NJ, right now we are renters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

house looks dope mikey


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Still a nice ass house to be renting. My first house I rented with friends was a shack! haha


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yo mikey im *down to chill* at that beach house haha
thanks tim


_Modified by merrigan at 12:24 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_yo mikey im dtf at that beach house haha






























***** !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

haha matt, come on down next summer








PS: If anyones seen the new commercial for MTV; "Jersey Shore" ...It was filmed all last summer in my town Seaside Heights(where those pics above are)..But beware, the kids on it are NOT from the area!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

Ya right....you should be proud of your local guidos


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

Does Mikey fist bump out the window while bottoming out everywhere....yes


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

....Of course im from NJ; *We don't pump our gas, we pump our fists!*


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_....Of course im from NJ; *We don't pump our gas, we pump our fists!*

lol...
and i just saw that guido sh*t.... do women actually fu*k them


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

stupid women...


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

New beaters..
Staggered Miro 279's (They came wit the caps)


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

any new pics of the car??


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (andresito360)*

Nah, still looks the same...


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

shaved tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

mikey







whare have you been


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

<3
making money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

then why are you gonna rock reps...
im broke partly because theres rs's sitting in my shed








you been out snowboarding much?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Haha, got the reps because they were $300








I like having money in the bank over spending it on the P.O.S hahaa
yeah ive been boarding almost every weekend..lately been hitting local rails. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

ha. have only been out once this month. but between dec. and jan. i made it out over 30 times. 
im just starting to do rails. so im still on flat rails. 
i took a nasty faceplant of a 25ft wedge so i havent ben flying to high since.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

haha nice you've been out that much, ive been hitting camle back(poconos, PA) alot...I hate wreaking myself..in 05' I destroyed my right for' arm, now there is two 6" plates and 13 screws holding it together


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

i just moved to pa this week. so i hit liberty and roundtop up since i had to drive up from md.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Got the Tires mounted up...Springs set-up will be: 
Miro 279's 8/9's
Final Et.18 rear
Final Et. 26 front








Kuhmo ecsta 215/35 all around.
Still waiting for the backordered 12mm Spacers to come in from ECStuning, suppose to be here next week. For the fronts.
This weekend im tossing on new rotors/pads/rear wheel bearings...
along with some rear camber shims (-1*) so this will work out...
Here is a before pic:



















_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:43 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Looks clean. What did you do with your Merc wheels?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

fresh as usual.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*



James Himself said:


> omg sick sick sick sick
> 
> are miro's 3pc? or fakes?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (James Himself)*

Thanks guys, I sold the mercs. last month.
And the miros are as fake as they get.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mmmmmmmmm, me rikey mikey


----------



## heymynameismark (Nov 15, 2006)

Yummy yummy yummy! Mark likies!


----------



## YV1LS53 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (DelG40)*

Looks good Mikey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
^^ oh crap, im logged in under my brother...fail. 
Its Tyler


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (YV1LS53)*

^^ What he said


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Thankss








Horrible pic..Rear will be fixed this weekend, but the front is now on point...


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

On point is an under statement. Its damn near perfect http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

yeah mikey that looks tits


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

looks really good! What coilovers do you have?


----------



## heymynameismark (Nov 15, 2006)

I need some sawdust right now... maybe even a mop... that picture makes me happy


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks great Mikey!


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (1SHARPCACTUS)*

not low enough!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

you have a way of making cheep wheels look so fresh


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

good stuff going on in this thread....


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*

Thanks guys, well I didn't get any work done today on the car. Spent last night in the emergency room
















Quick summary: Many Redbull & Vodka's at the bar, was walking to the car...fell in the road, my chin broke my fall. So now there is 10 stitches closing that hole.


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:37 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

damnnn that sucks man. time to grow a beard.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*

That sucks Mikey. Maybe your car has the Audi Dunk Driver De-mobilizer ...not saying you where going to drive but the de-mobilizer didn't know that so it dropped you.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

gew!
redbull & vodka http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Wheels look sick! Chin not so much...hopefully it will leave a super manly looking scar.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea, you can tell the chicka's it happened in a bar fight.. leave out the part where you tried to fight the sidewalk though


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Haha yeah, im still super sore..as I can only move my jaw a certain amount from hitting it so hard on impact.








Here are the beam shims and caliper spacers.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

^^Is this for some camber? Where did you get them?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wheels make me wanna creame and buy my own.. lol
car looks good mikey, as does your chin.
whens the all inclusive bbq going down?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_wheels make me wanna creame and buy my own.. lol
car looks good mikey, as does your chin.
whens the all inclusive bbq going down?

thats what im thinkin. should be like the friday before waterfest....just sayin. long drive for me is all. haha


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_^^Is this for some camber? Where did you get them?

Yupp, they are only -1* shims(each side)..I just need a little so I can fix my fenders. I got these from Eurosportacc.com, Before anyone buys them, let me make sure they fit, as they are not technically for the b5









_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_whens the all inclusive bbq going down?


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_thats what im thinkin. should be like the friday before waterfest....just sayin. long drive for me is all. haha 

Haha, yeah...i wanted it to be the end of this month(well,april). But Nic has some **** to take care of. and april may have alot of rain. So first weekend in May?
IDKKKKKK


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

my birthday is may 7th.. so we might have a lot to celebrate.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

ohhhh i wanna go to this. i have to take off work


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually prefer the current wheels over the Merc's..








How much camber can you actually get on a B5 chassis using just shims?
Oh and how much will a Vodka & Redbull set you back in the states? Sucks paying ~$15 for 'em here..


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Yugoslavia!)*

Thanks, yeah I really didnt like the merc's either, The only reason I bought those last year was because I got a good deal on them.
And you can get as much camber as you like, I could only find shims in 1 degree increments though. So, you would have to get a machine shop to fab something up for greater degrees, or just use washers. Then again, Im only talking about FWD B5's.
In my neck of the town Redbull & Vodka(blueberry stolichnaya) run yah about $6-$8.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
Haha, yeah...i wanted it to be the end of this month(well,april). But Nic has some **** to take care of. and april may have alot of rain. So first weekend in May?
IDKKKKKK

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif (no ****)
...So I got my 12mm Spacers in today...But after looking at my car all weekend, I'm kinda starting to like the hover car look in the front and do not know if I will be rocking them, we'll see after all this damn rain stops so I can put them on.
What does everyone think of the fronts?








Wheels look like 19's in that pic for some reason, IMO


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i like the mad tuckage, but would like to see them more flush


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

i enjoy the hover car look


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

Hey james, what ever happen to those RS4's? You ever get them welded up?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

nah not yet. i'm in the process of polishing them while i save up for tires. i just bought some different wheels today. we'll see which ones make it on first


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*

the fronts will prob look good either way. but id at least use the spacers for now since you did just get them. right?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

Yeah, just got them yesterday...








Im ganna toss em on later in the week/weekend, I wanna see if I will still be able to turn with em on.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

spacers! 
i like tucking tire but poking wheel.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

Today I took a few hours to clean up the drivers side of the bay..Took out the washer reservoir since it was leaking. Relocated the power steering reservoir under the coolant tank. also cut out the bracket that held the couple of harnesses and tucked them under the rail.
Cell phone:








Still going to do some more work on it, Nothing is cleaned,washed...I think Im going to paint the ABS black? And TB.


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 8:40 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i used plasti dip on my abs distributor block.. its actually held up pretty well


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i used plasti dip on my abs distributor block.. its actually held up pretty well

im a big fan of the plasti-dip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
may have to steal that relocation idea mikey..haha


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

Haha its all good Wes, Ill take a pic of how I mounted it this weekend...It worked out good without extending any lines.
I think I might go with a flat black..or plasti....we'll see.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

Worked on the rear today, I most have taken the spindle off 10 times...Just test fitting washers, And I still have to do the passenger side after I fix the toe on the drivers side.
This is about 3*(Drivers side only)








I dont have any really good pics because the toe is so off it would be pointless to show you, but the rim is tucked behind the fender. No more poke=no more tire all over the fender.
THE CAMBER SHIMS DO NOT WORK ON THE B5 BEAM, I had to use washers...


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 6:21 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

oh dayummmmmm


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Snap!
No matter if the toe is all f'ed up, more pics please!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Yugoslavia!)*

Whoa you've been a busy little beaver! Car looks ill. I say leave the fronts tucked...only because mine are tucked like that


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Yugoslavia!)*

Thanks guys, Yeah I didn't even toss the spacers on yet...never enough damn time in a day.

_Quote, originally posted by *Yugoslavia!* »_ more pics please!

alrighttt....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i like the pass. side more


----------



## BeauDennis (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

why do people try to add camber to their wheels?


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Stance is on point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you gonna be at show n go?


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I wish I had skinnier tires







Looks good for sure.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

I am not a fan of the additional camber but don't take my opinion into consideration and do what you want.. it is your car and money.
I do love the way the car looks and love the wheels. Keep up the work.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_i like the pass. side more









I think I have to agree.. How many degrees on the pass. side?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

i love -camber....
its nice to see a new style of wheel fittment on your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Blank (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

Im a fan... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Driver side legit looks like that "no fat chicks/will rub" sticker. Hahaha.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (NickBroderick)*

Thanks everyone for the comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its a love/hate thing, while I do ask for opinions...everything I do; I do for me.








I spent the better half of 6 hours working on the car tonight..got the rear all together.
I had to reduce the amount of camber to about -2* because I just could not get the toe right(while still getting the caliper bracket to align)
Random pic from tonight:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Epic


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (James Himself)*

how did u move the power stering reservoir to under the coolent tank. i would like to relocate mine as well


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
Random pic from tonight:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










did you take off the s4 skirts?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dosent look like it.. his are textured, not painted


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

You sure are brave with just a jack under there.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

dont worry, he has a glowing jack stand under there


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_dosent look like it.. his are textured, not painted

gotcha


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_You sure are brave with just a jack under there.









Haha, atleast I had a jack stand out there...you can see it under my laptop next to my second jack.








I will be at show and go if anyone else is going...if my car makes it...my skidplate is on its way out.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

Ill be there. The b5 won't be for obvious reasons. Can't wait to see this b*tch in person


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

hey do you still have a fender roller?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbbgti)*


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mmmmmm mmmmmmmm bitches


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

super fast reply


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Awe-some!
Real LM's to the left?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Yugoslavia!)*

Thanks james







Nice seeing yah again, shame about the b5.
Haha, and no they were fake too.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

youre welcome







yeah, it sucks, but i'm working on selling stuff to be able to get the thing fixed
i like the red centercaps on yours, it really makes them stand out more


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (James Himself)*

James whats wrong with your car?
Mike you know how I feel about your car


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

My clutch went. (Or something involved with the clutch. It won't engage at all


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*









werd up mike


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com...b.jpg


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*









killin it son.


----------



## heymynameismark (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks awesome! Love it








What's going on with your Audi rings? Is it just the photos making them look strange?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (heymynameismark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heymynameismark* »_Looks awesome! Love it








What's going on with your Audi rings? Is it just the photos making them look strange?

think its le bra


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*

Haha, yeah. There is light mesh that covers the grill, With an opening for the latch.
You can better see it here..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/k...65922 
PS..Since i busted my chin, I havn't shaved







You can see me in that pic, Im the guy holding another shirt.


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:00 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Look what I found...First show n' go wit the car..two years ago...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

haha nice man, still a fresh lookin car even for 2 years ago.
your prob at least 2 inches lower than in that pic, eh?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Look what I found...First show n' go wit the car..two years ago...


old school son, we thought we were low.. lol


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

haha truth








I need smaller front fenders, I dont feel like putting the spacers on


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

Spent half the day cleaning the core and personalizing the pipes, The other half ripping the SMIC out and such....








Seems a few people have no bumpers lately.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its the thing to do brah...yours is sexier though.
what duct is that?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Speaking of bumpers I pulled mine off again today while having some dude take pictures of my car. It got snagged when I was backing up...








Front mount looks cool.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

that front mount does look pretty sweet. what kind is it? and how is the fitting behind your bumper with it?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

your car keeps getting lower and lower.... and i love it more and more


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

green pipes are sick


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

I like the FMIC and the green pipes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you make me warm and fuzzy Mikey.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

Thanks guys, Been raining alllll day. So I have not been able to finish it up.









_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_what duct is that?

Not really sure wha you mean? There is nothing in there, took out the SMIC( and bracket), washer reservoir, its empty in there haha...

_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_what kind is it? and how is the fitting behind your bumper with it?

Its a EVOMS Intercooler set-up..2" thick core and pipes. The bumper hasn't been test fitted yet







but should only need minor trims. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_your car keeps getting lower and lower.... and i love it more and more









Couldn't agree more.
Everytime I see this thread has been bumped up I know I'll enjoy it.
Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm driving to Philly today to pick up something special.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

and you cant come see me? f u then buddy


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I would of, but I had to borrow the GF's Jetta, and couldn't be gone all day since now I have to pick her back up from work at 3p.m.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Got this today, Hopefully I can get it in the booth this week since blue will not work with my car.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

you should cut out that cross bar, so my seat can recline when i end up with it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice. I thought you had a roll bar already...


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah, That one never made it in the car....This one should though. :thumb


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

I love roll bars.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

When all know you do tyler  

Got the seats out today and really cleaned the whole interior. 









_^Mobile pic._


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

The color is a little kayki, its just a shade or two darker then the seats. They were hard to match, I either got too light or two dark.... 










opinions? 

Edit: I don't think I like it very much because its not an exact match..I mean it looks good in the daylight..but in shade its a tad darker. I might spray it Brilliant black.....IDKKKKKKK


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Go neon green like your FMIC pipes...or be safe and do black.


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

very sweet. I love your car. It keep getting sicker


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks, Something quick.....


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks sick. Does that paint color match the interior?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lame picture dude....such a **** tease.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

James- Its a close match, There is a pic on the previous page that shows the color.

Chris- Yeah, I know its a bad pic..but honestly the car has not moved in prob. a month..Hasn't been washed in even longer. The Bay is getting some love and at the moment I dont have a ABS pump hooked up...its sitting in the raintray 

Here is what I spent some time on today:










That side came out perfect, The other side I cut the hole in a totally wrong spot and ruined the bolster 

So, if anyone knows of someone parting a car and can hook me up with one id really appreciate it..Looking for one ASAP.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

using that hole saw again?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

lol nahh, it was all done with


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

what did you use for the finish in the bolster


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

It is a 2" ABS coupling..


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

wow that must have been a pita to cut that much with a razor


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

looks pretty legitttt


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks nice Mikey! I'd give you one of my old bolster if I still had them...sucks not having my own garage.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> ...sucks not having my own garage.


i hear that.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

**** is hot color matchforthe win


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Still only like halfway done, its the small things I don't want to finish..I still have to run brake lines, and run a Battery wire to the trunk for my lightweight Deka.

Color matched Carbonio, And new B6 cover,Wrinkle IM/TB....


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

Love it. SO nice.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So where is the abs pump? Looks damn good.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

still have alot of vacuum lines, eh?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

ABS pump is in the rain tray where the old battery was. Soooo much room in there. I kept most of the vacuum lines, only took out a couple...I deleted the secondary air, kept the PCV. 

This is what is going in the trunk, its a replacement for a Miata...should work wit the audi, we'll see.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Today I saw this car and the rear wheels looks sickk rolling, they have some nice concave. 

They came on 2007 Merc. C230. After doing some research, they are 17x7.5/8.5. I think someone needs to find a set of all rears to rock!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you should do it mikey!!.. 

i will be acquiring some "abnormal" wheels in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

If I found a set of craigslist for like $300, I would buy them. But I dont want 17's for everyday driving. 

I Kinda actually want to try 19's. These are on ebay for 800 shipped... 










19x8.5/9.5 Et.43 

But I dont want to try them and not be able to fit them up front at my current hight(with 215/35's all around). I wanna tuck rim on 19's!!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

This dude Nate that lives near me has them on his R. His car is awesome.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

Love slampig nates car.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

here's a guy craigslist parting a a4 with creme seats, you might be able to get the bolster you need 
http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pts/1772740633.html


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks, Ill send him a eMail. 

Today I went to a Formula Drift event. It was siick. I took a bunch of pics, But this isnt the best place to post them I guess. 

Here are a few.. 

















Anyone want free 285/35 Falken 615's? hahaha :laugh: 










On another note, I will be ordering the rest of the small things this weekend to get the car running..Hopefully by next weekend I can drive it again.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

I love your car, man :thumbup:


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

Cool thread, looks like a really fun project. :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

when you deleted your coolat overflow tank and just put in that fill cap, did you get any coolant codes (since theres a sensor on the tank?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

james, all you have to do is twist the two wires together and it wont through a light.


my question is have you started the car yet? and over heating issues or that cap poping off?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ohh thats a sweet little trick. res delete: coming soon.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

P Q said:


> my question is have you started the car yet? and over heating issues or that cap poping off?


The cap on the top coolant pipe is just there so no dirt gets in there while the car is down, there will be a hose connected to that and the inline neck that goes to a expansion tank on the firewall.

Things are moving so slow on this damn car, Just put in the new belt that deleted the fan and PS pump. The belt is a 5 can x 94 cm. Right now it just runs the alternator from the crank pulley.:thumbup:

I leave for Vegas tomorrow, Hence why the money is short...Car will be at waterfest..With all luck, it will have new wheels too


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I forget how awesome your car is.

I love it!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks, Just so this page has a pic...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> it will have new wheels too


 You whore.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Gti.1love.1life said:


>


It looks super easy to change your oil filter now


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

the pretty car that sits in the same spot


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

i just looked back afew pages and saw that u cleaned your engine bay and was wondering if you could give me some tips on how to hide the wires and the power stiring res

thanks if you can help me


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Umm, the best thing to do about hiding the wires is to unplug them and re-route them, often times they can be hidden here and there. 

If anyone finds a set of wheels for around $1000, or $1500 with tires LMK..I need something for H20!!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Picking up new set of wheels Sat.:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

DOES THIS THING EVEN RUN YET!!??


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Almost, I have everything to get it running. The EFK I got is too big, so I just bought a new one. 

:beer: 

I've been working 12 hour days for the past 2 weeks, but its finally paying off. 

P.S: I didn't realize how thick 0 gauge wire was till I ran it for the battery relocation


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

very thick (yes, i know, that's what Lauren says too.. ) and very hard to bend/run without having to fight it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> and very hard to bend/run without having to fight it.


 That's what she said. :laugh:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Test fit pics, 19x8.5 Et. 43 fits with a 215/35. Its pretty close to the upright inside.

Now I just need to get them refinished before h20.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

polish them


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Polishing those would suck balls.

Me likey though!:thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ell yah. Why do they need to be refinished? I know it wasnt the best shot but they dont look bad in the pic.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

chicka chicka YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. The wheels look good from a few feet, But the paint is flaking around the spokes. So they are ganna get resprayed silver. 

19x8.5 ET.43 215/35 Falken 452
19x9.5 ET.31(tuck>poke this time)215/35 Falken 452

Just have to order the rear tires.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

So i Just bought the final engine part tonight(ECS pulley), so far engine set up is;
(01' AWM)
Deleted Coolant res.
Deleted Power Steering
Deleted Secondary air
New South Intake gasket
EVOMS front mount
APR 93/stock flash
APR TIP
Forge 007
ECS lightweight crank pulley
Carbonio intake
034 snub mount
034 silicone pcv vent hose
EFK
ABS relocate
Battery relocate
Wire tuck
Upgraded Grounding setup
All new vacuum hoses
B&M Short Shifter


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> polish them


Yikes. My hands got sore even thinking about polishing those. :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> So i Just bought the final engine part tonight(ECS pulley), so far engine set up is;
> (01' AWM)
> Deleted Coolant res.
> Deleted Power Steering
> ...


:beer: invest in APR TB hose? I have one sitting in my room waiting to be put in my car..i hope this weekend when everything gets taken apart.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

this.car.is.my.favorite.

just sayin


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

james you whore! you aid my car was favorit


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

used to be, step up your game


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

my game was stepped up when i got rid of the mae's lol


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Paul, your car is miles nicer then mine. I wish I had your car, the paint, the wheels, everything is nice on it. Mine looks like a rust bucket


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No, mine looks like a bucket of rust!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

No mine does!....but not really.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Front end is back on, Front mount sits so high, I had to remove most of the rebar...

Waiting on two tires for the rear wheels, Right now what you see are two fronts(8.5).









_iPhone pic._


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

11 more days, its about time you got your ass in gear


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So you got four rear wheels? or are they 9s in the back? Sittin' pretty :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Side view please
They look awesome so far


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

mike if thatcars not running by the weekend im coming down tuesday and imgonna strighten ur ass out on my way to the ferry lol


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

James Himself said:


> Side view please
> They look awesome so far


****ty iPhone..









The pic is very exaggerated on how much rake is on the car...It's really not that much.

And the wheels look way dif. in person, the way the spokes are shaped. 




Lazer Viking said:


> 11 more days, its about time you got your ass in gear


I know, Im a procrastinator :sly:



thepirate said:


> So you got four rear wheels? or are they 9s in the back? Sittin' pretty :thumbup:


8.5 Front / 9.5 Rears

Thank you sir:beer:



P Q said:


> mike if thatcars not running by the weekend im coming down tuesday and imgonna strighten ur ass out on my way to the ferry lol


Your more then welcome to stop by just do all the work for me 

Its ganna be close, I don't see it happening, But you never know what the weekend will bring(Besides more parts from UPS)

Edit: I bought rear bolsters from a guy on audizine 2+ weeks ago, and he is kinda jerking me around, Still no tracking number


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Car looks unreal man, I hope its ready for h2o, I'm gonna be mighty dissapointed

What new parts are coming?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No tracking number....biggest internet selling NO NO!!

I got some new OEM headlights from a seller on eBay no tracking number and no ship date he just said "they shipped should be there in a few days" that was last Monday! :banghead:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i just ordered chromemirror caps last night off a place on ebay still waiting for a tracking number


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i never got a tracking number or confirmation email for my tires, but i did get them like a week later


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

just checkedmy email they were shipped out today


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

car looks insane. 

buying **** from people on here is a joke, i've been waiting for a washer nozzle cap for 3 weeks


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

alex, you know those are pretty cheap from the dealership :thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i got a stubby passanger mirror for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

So the bolsters showed up on my stoop yesterday. So that was nice, now my interior will be done finally.:thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

now i have to replace my driver side axle:banghead:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I hear yah Paul, my pass inner CV is destroyed, just too lazy to adresse the situation..you going with raxles?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Got my headlights today! Still wish people would give tracking info. :banghead: 

My pass. side axle has been clicking for 6 months....


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Those wheels look insane. I love your car.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha thats funny my axels are junk too! ha 

How do I figure if I need just inner CV or the whole axel and how do I know what sides?


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

haha, this is turning into the "my axles are trashed too" thread. mine have been clicking for close to 40k..


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

My axles are good  I'm going with raxles when I need new ones. My control arms are junkers though 

Wes, its easier to just replace the whole axle then to rebuild/replace a joint. That's a PITA


----------



## Mexican (Mar 13, 2007)

are they 18s right? 

they look huge! 

but they r the ones i been lookin at for mine over winter.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Haha thats funny my axels are junk too! ha
> 
> How do I figure if I need just inner CV or the whole axel and how do I know what sides?


 really only the out joints will click. u should be able to tell wich side its coming from when i turn right i hear clicking so im replacing my driver side outer joint. only time i replaced an inner is when the boot tears and then i only replace the boot. 

mike im not goign with raxles way to much money. ill just spend my 200 on the outer joint and have it warrentied through work since all parts have a warrenti on them


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I didn't think raxles were all that expensive. And paul, a new full axle from germanautoparts.com is like $109 or something, you don't get a warranty, but that's a hell of a lot cheaper than getting one part of that for $200


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

o well i dont have to pay for it right away and its here tomorrow morning. and oem. german auto parts most likely arent oem. o well what ever i need to get it done i could probably leave it but i dont want it break on my drive down next week. probably broke from driving aired out lol


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

Dude, those wheels look amazing on a b5. I was thinking about buying them a while back but didnt know if it was possible to be low enough on 19s. 

Do you rub at all? Like when you make U-turns?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

so funny story turns out my joint is fine. i have a bad abs sensor we pulled the sensor out a lil and the clicking stoped:what:


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

so was the clicking the actual abs module kicking on because it was confused?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You mean the speed sensor? You probably had it pushed to far into the wheel hub and it was hitting the abs ring.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Have you driven the car with the 19"s on it? Curious about clearance on the fronts.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

6 more days


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> I have yet to drive the car with the 19's, the clearance is not a problem, granted it will not go full lock, but is still drivable. What I am afraid of is the fact that I have no power steering.....
> 
> I can tell you the car def. does roll with the 19's.


 Good to hear, I picked up some 19"s


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thought you had 20s???


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James Himself said:


> thought you had 20s???


 He chickened out


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*****


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

Love this car.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

hey mikey, get this pig working yet?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah move it move it move it


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

i want updates! this is one of my fav b5s


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

It idles, Just won't stop yet.:banghead:

Still waiting to order two more 19" tires.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Random bored update.

Sold the S550's in November, Bought some new jawns. 

Fresh Chrome for 2011. 








17x9.5 all around. 

Also got around to fixing my pass rear bolster for the roll bar. Interiors finally done. 








^iPhone pic

Been collecting motor parts to send out to powdercoating. Also been collecting new mounts. 034/Stern.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

om nom


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Knew this thread needed an update! 

I want half cage in the worst way....too bad its my DD right now.


----------



## Datsundrift (Sep 19, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Knew this thread needed an update!
> 
> I want half cage in the worst way....too bad its my DD right now.


That's no excuse for not having a cage. 


Just means you're not responsible for carting people around.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Datsundrift said:


> That's no excuse for not having a cage.
> 
> 
> Just means you're not responsible for carting people around.



:thumbup: bingo


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

But then where is Ted, my dog, going to sit for the roadtrips??


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

in the back.. and you even have something to tie his leash to so he dosent go wild running around in the backseat


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Zr1 wheels hmm? opcorn:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha good point, Nic.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Zr1 wheels hmm? opcorn:


ZR1 wheels have 11s in the back 

BTW love this car, makes me want to rip everything out of the drivers side of my engine bay


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> in the back.. and you even have something to tie his leash to so he dosent go wild running around in the backseat


damn, now I really need a cage. My dogs nuts in the car

Not all these zr1 wheels are 11s, only the legit zr1s were, theres also a 30th anniversary or something that's 9.5 all around


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

17s huh? I thought you were a strictly 18s guy 

I wanna see this thing rolling again. Now get to it!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

his last were 19's


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

James Himself said:


> damn, now I really need a cage. My dogs nuts in the car
> 
> Not all these zr1 wheels are 11s, only the legit zr1s were, theres also a 30th anniversary or something that's 9.5 all around


I said 11's in the rear, 9.5s are front/stock corvette. (I was forced as a child to learn mostly everything about corvettes, dads ). Also 30th does not exist, no 83 vettes. Could be the 35th, but those are pure white from the factory.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I said 11's in the rear, 9.5s are front/stock corvette. (I was forced as a child to learn mostly everything about corvettes, dads ). Also 30th does not exist, no 83 vettes. Could be the 35th, but those are pure white from the factory.



your father sounds like mine.. i used to know every part number and date code and vin tag specification for camaro's


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Also 30th does not exist, no 83 vettes. Could be the 35th, but those are pure white from the factory.


i remember now that its the 35th lol


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

So I did some research and found this nifty little page...

http://www.joby.se/corvette/div/corvette_wheels/

Turns out the are 1990 corvette wheels. I have also herd them referred to as "12 slots".

From vortex is where I first herd them referred to ZR1 wheels (MK4 forums). I know they are not, but you could say they are 4 fronts. :laugh:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Do 11's out back! hahah


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> So I did some research and found this nifty little page...
> 
> http://www.joby.se/corvette/div/corvette_wheels/
> 
> ...


Cool website, I think I should try those 1996 collectors addition 5 spokes.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

9.5" all around. 

Can't wait to see how these turn out. :thumbup:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

If anyone in the tri-state wants something powdercoated, PM me. I Just sent some stuff out to get single stage chrome powder coated, and got a good deal, Just trying to spred the word. :thumbup::thumbup:

Guy can do pretty much any color.

Oh, and 4 box's were waiting for me when I got home...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ill be talking to you about this powder coating business.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So shinyyyyyy


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

new wheels are gonna look sweet not sure if you seen these pics or if maybe it where you got the idea but they look amazing on black b5s.

























car and pics belong to dubmd over at AZ


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

get OEM replacement chrome center caps mikey. there is a place on ebay that sells "the best" replacement. they are 2 piece like OEM, etc..


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Can't wait dude. :thumbup:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

James Himself said:


> ill be talking to you about this powder coating business.


Please do. Guy is in Annapolis, MD:thumbup:



fbm93 said:


> So shinyyyyyy






SomeDayS4 said:


> new wheels are gonna look sweet not sure if you seen these pics or if maybe it where you got the idea but they look amazing on black b5s.


Yupp, To be honest. That car is the reason I got the wheels, I just not a fan of the 88-89' wheels because of the large center cap that covers the lugs( that he doesn't have on), So I went with the 90' ones because they do not have that. Thanks



99.5blacka4 said:


> get OEM replacement chrome center caps mikey. there is a place on ebay that sells "the best" replacement. they are 2 piece like OEM, etc..


I guess when they chromed the wheel, they didn't dip the plastic cap. I was looking on eBay for new caps, Found these for like $50. Im too lazy to go look, but how does the 2 piece work?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1991...Q5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_1147wt_1165



thepirate said:


> Can't wait dude. :thumbup:


Me too!!!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

quick tire question for you.
ive heard that 512 tires run small and i know they look good. but they dont make 205/40-18. you think a 215/40 would be acceptable on a 18x8??


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats what I would buy if I was running them, my last set or lm reps that nic was running 18x8 fronts, the only reason I bought 215/35 kuhmos was because I picked them up from another member for $300 brand new. 

I don't think there is a smaller tire on the market for a 18x8. So you are kinda stuck.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

That's who I bought mine from paid thurs will be here today.

I think there is a 205/35/18


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> That's who I bought mine from paid thurs will be here today.
> 
> I think there is a 205/35/18


Ight good deal. And yeah there is, I think toyo has one( I didnt look) but I would recommend a 40 or a 35 it possible. Go 35 if needed like Nic said somewhere. (215/40 is ganna be the same size as a 205 toyo)


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you have to remove them from behind the wheel unless you wanna bitch them up.

2 piece meaning you have plastic part with the clips and then a piece of metal rolled over the plastic.

Here are 2 pics of mine.


----------



## Datsundrift (Sep 19, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Ight good deal. And yeah there is, I think toyo has one( I didnt look) but I would recommend a 40 or a 35 it possible. Go 35 if needed like Nic said somewhere. (215/40 is ganna be the same size as a 205 toyo)


Toyo is the only manufacturer that makes a 205/35 as far as I know and they aren't that cheap either, not to mention small as hell. I had 205/35's on an 8.5" wheel. Your gonna want some big spacers to make the wheels sit well within the fender. That Hoodrich S4 that was all over the stance blogosphere had 205/35's in the front too (18x8.5) with a +4 offset


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think im settled on 215/40 512's


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Little late night update because im bored. 

This should compliment the chrome wheels: 








One of a few things that got/are getting done. 

Also got my silicone TB hose in today. 

And I ordered tires last Tuesday and got a eMail saying they weren't getting shipped out till tomorrow.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

u polish that yourself or get it done?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Its powder-coated chrome


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

i wish i had another aeb intake mani lying around.... or anything for that matter lol cars dope bro


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That manifold is so rad


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Eff yah updatesss


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooohhh shiny :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Finally getting this thing on the road :thumbup:


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

That mani. makes me want to redo mine. Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I was literally just outside starting at that motor mount knowing id have to have it chromed cause that couldn't be polished. I need to get to work on polishing stuff


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Note that I will have a mount and intake manifold and few other things for sale, as all the parts I got powdered are duplicates. :thumbup: 

Edit: just found out my tires will be here wednesday  Guess you have to wait a little longer than normal when you order the most demanding tires amongst our scene( falken 512 ).


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Edit: just found out my tires will be here wednesday  Guess you have to wait a little longer than normal when you order the most demanding tires amongst our scene.....right before show season( falken 512 ). 

fixed


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Hahah true story, and I have a few more things getting powder. 

Please pm me of you need any powdercoating done!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

can you powder tires for me?????


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Tires are here, Saturday they will be on the wheels :heart: 









_iPhone picture_


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Can't wait to see everything put together. 

I ordered my 512's on Saturday and they were here Tuesday...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

rubberband tires


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> Can't wait to see everything put together.
> 
> I ordered my 512's on Saturday and they were here Tuesday...


 haha, I know, Im jealous..I wanted to have them on the wheel last weekend(Although they won't be on the car for a few weeks haha) 



James Himself said:


> rubberband tires


 Yeah yeah..Should turn out like this(same size tire/width/brand)...


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Another..


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:thumbup: dosent seem to be much of a issue but is getting all that shyt chromed expesnive?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I think he works or has a hookup at a powdercoating place. 

*Jealous*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking good man. Anxious to see it all put together. What's it been like a year since you drove the thing?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Super excited to see this car back together and looking better then ever!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, The powdercoating is ganna run me almost $500 once all done(+ Parts, But I Should make most of my parts cost back after selling the onces on the car now) 

I have a guy in Maryland doing all the powdercoating and he is going a great job. 

Money is the main problem with the car haha, I havn't driven it in almost a year(May) and keep spending money on things I want for the car instead of need. 

Haha that picture is awesome Chris. 

And Just because I like taking pictures, I also picked up a pre-facelift grill finally. 








(Front end is not aligned at all) 

I can't wait to get this car back together, even though its prob not ganna be fune to drive.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Whats the difference from facelift and pre-facelift grilles?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't know exactly if it's pre and post, but I know the early A4's have 5 slats, and the newer A4's have larger 4 slats.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That front end looks so good


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

huh didnt know that.


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

James Himself said:


> That front end looks so good


 This. Damn I hate my front plate. SO MUCH! 

Edit: I'm not normally a fan of blacked out anything but you might want to consider painting the chrome trim on your grill. I think it could look nice. Just a thought. I did a quick p-chop because I'm super bored.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Luckily now I have two grills, my old one was blacked out. I picked up this one so the trim will match my wheels. 

Old one I still have(I know the picture is B&W, But you can tell it's still blacked out. 









Im going to try to drop them off to get mounted tomorrow..


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Streeeeeeeetch :thumbup:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Well shop number one tried everything and could not get the bead to seat right..so I have to call around


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Pre stretching and a space heater might do the trick


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats what I am ganna try, So this page a a pic on top: 



Gti.1love.1life said:


> Well shop number one tried everything and could not get the bead to seat right..so I have to call around


 This pic is the wheel holding 120PSI, just not fully seated.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

what size tire are you trying to stretch on there. looks like youll need a cheetah:laugh:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

205/40 Falken 512 on a 9.5...A cheetah was used to get it to that above pic. 

started with..


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Space heater and tie down was needed to get the 225 on the 10" 
But a 205/40 on 9.5"


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

try this maybe.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xwfDEtk-R8


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, I had to bail on the Falkens..Bastards just would not seat. I went back to the shop this morning and went with a different tire. 

205/40 Hankook 










So now I have a full set of 205/40 Falken 512's with 0 Miles. $275 picked up in 08753.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

that looks wild. sorry to hear about your beloved falkens though. haha


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks, haha I know the tires I love didn't love me back. 

New centercaps should arrive next week since the ones that came with the wheels were not chrome 










EDIT 3-28-11 
Centercaps..


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

did you go smooth or with the vette flags on them like mine? I only went flags, b/c its what the wheels came from.. but i'd also run merc caps if i had merc wheels, etc..


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I went with the flags..I saw a mk4 that had smooths and it looked like something was missing..I didn't like it, good thing because I almost bought the smooths.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Please tell me we'll get to see some rolling pictures at some point?? That's wild.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Glad to see you have a tire on the wheel, I can't wait to set this together


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't like chrome, or Vette wheels...yet I love everything about the last couple pages. Mikey, you need this thing at H20 this time around!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Someone buy my old intake...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5267285-FS-Carbonio-A4-Intake

Edit: Sold in a few hours..Going to a good home..you guys will see it around.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

damn i woulda grabbed that and the tires lol those intakes look so nice under teh hood nice and neat too bad there dough:thumbdown:but i :heart: your car and those wheels


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Wheels mounted yet? :sly:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Wheels mounted yet? :sly:


RIGHT!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

x3


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Nooo, the wheels are not mounted yet, adapters are still not ordered..I have been working on the engine alot latley. I'll have some progress pics up this week sometime, my new intake set up is pretty interesting, and I feel some might consider trying it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I think I'll be trying it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ill be asking you questions soon about relocations and deletes soon. i hate the look of my bay.
excited to see your progress though.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I hate that my bay is black, every little knick in the paint stands out like crazy, everytime I pull something out, even being as careful as can be, I get a new scratch.

Dont mind the driverside part of the bay(As pretty much everything is off the motor for now) But the Pass side is cleaned up, Just need to work out something for the DV.










Deleted the A/C, And turned the TIP straight down and where the old A/C Compressor sat, is now where the new filter sits. 

All the piping had to be re-routed to the N75 and my PCV which is still instllalled. And just the MAF plug had to be extended which is easy because it's only 4 wires.

A ton of work still needs to be done, Install all my new chrome parts, Engine mounts, re pipe pretty much the whole vacuum lines, replace a few more gaskets, But I am actually motivated now so lets hope things keep gettting done.

Thoughs on new Intake are always good...?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So the air filter sits down low? Wouldn't you be worried about water?

Bay looks nice and tidy.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I really like what you've done; it's new, it's creative, it's original. 

I'm just not a huge fan of shaved/deleted bays (unless we're talking mkII/mkIII). They look cool, but they look empty to me. It's probably just my OCD but I don't like voids, lol, especially on this car. 

That being said, I look forward to what you have in store with the chrome parts, something tells me that will set it off just right.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Water is a concern. But with the skidplate, the filter is somewhat pertected against small puddles and what not.

Still have to pick up a filter.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I've wondered if that was possible before... wouldn't it suck up a lot of hot air?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

We shall find out, There is a stock heat sheild on the bottom of the turbo so that is a plus. And I figure heat rises, so being as low as possible and the current location it gets alot of fresh air.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> *pertected*.


:what:



can't wait to see this done.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

so you just basically turned the tip in a different direction? did you need a different intake tube or anything? isnt the tip usually going to the intercooler, and then the intake tube coming from the front of the turbo? it looks like you have it swapped, will that cause any issues in the air flow/sensors?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> so you just basically turned the tip in a different direction? did you need a different intake tube or anything? isnt the tip usually going to the intercooler, and then the intake tube coming from the front of the turbo? it looks like you have it swapped, will that cause any issues in the air flow/sensors?


Looks like everything is in it's stock location, the TIP is just rotated on the turbo 180*.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

^Yupp.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

this all looks very different. does the filter attach to the end of the tip?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

The IC piping comes off the turbo, but it's missing in the picture. The TIP goes to the MAF which goes to the filter


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I see, thanks for that


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't wait to see the wheels on, that's some stretch.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks:beer:

Had a spare..
Was suppose to be flat red..more like flat orange..


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

test pipe would clean up the engine bay even more! looks awesome


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Remove all pcv and add in catch can??


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i like the red:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Pics of wheels on!! Plus I need to see them for my own setup.


----------



## Datsundrift (Sep 19, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Pics of wheels on!!


X2 I need pics of this thing! Need a new wallpaper..


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

The wheels are going to be on after I get the motor back together, sorry guys.

Here is the scoop on this, I was going to have these two pieces chromed, But I decided to go with a more stock finish color instead. I was skeptical on having too many peices shiney on my old crappy looking block. I still think it will look good with whats done. 









(iPhone Pic in bad light)


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that still looks really good. im worried about the block too, but im thinking ill just to my best to give it a scrubdown, just have to tape off the open holes


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks James :beer: 



fbm93 said:


> Remove all pcv and add in catch can??



Yeah Im ganna re-due it. I want to keep the pcv, just add a catch can like you did(IIRC). As I want to keep the system under vacuum. My question is: what does the pancake valve on the tip do? I noticed you removed yours when you installed the can..


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Excuse the double posts, but it's easier on my phone like this..



bronz said:


> test pipe would clean up the engine bay even more! looks awesome


I do plan on doing that, Im not a tree hugger, my last GTi had a test pipe, But for now I like running the cat and not polluting.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

colinisneat said:


> Pics of wheels on!! Plus I need to see them for my own setup.


he will get bored with them, and sell them to me before he drives anywhere on them.. like usual :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Thanks James :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well technically a catch can is a pcv system. Once hooked up to TIP or intake mani or something it becomes a vacuumed system. 

As of last night I believe I have the whole pcv system removed. Not really sure what the pancake valve does but thats where my catch can outlet hose goes to on the TIP. Ill have to post pics sometime soon.

Plus..If the car is not getting driven much, what the worry??
1 year problem free..and the can picked up alot


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> 1 year problem free..and the can picked up alot


pics or it didnt happen:heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Thanks James :beer:


speaking of, i owe you beerz:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I know what you mean Wes, Im just ganna put a catch can in the middle of the line from the valve cover(deleting the hard line, re-run something new hidden) to the prv(pancake) on the TIP. The reason I don't want to delete it totally Is to pertect the seals and whatnot in the motor.

Found this last night..









If I don't see you before waterfest James we'll hit up the beer garden at englishtown raceway.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Pulled my 034 snubber off because after 2 winters, it was rusted to **** already Grinded all the rush off, It was all just surface rust and ganna hit that with some paint this weekend and get it back on. 

Still looks broke.









Took off the PCV hardline by the valvecover..looks soo much better, ganna order a can this weekend, as well as a filter for my intake.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a couple questions, do you still have abs just relocated in the battery space? Maybe snap a pic or two of where you rerouted the brake lines? I'll probably figure it out myself but reference pics are always soo nice to have.

And are you going to move the fuel lines? seems like it would go against everything you've done not too

Oh, and that last pic is stirring something up inside me, just looks so right :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yours is gonna be so much better than mine


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Fuel lines are staying stock for now. They don't really bother me since they are black, they blend in with the firewall. With the engine cover on your don't see the fuel rail.

Well started putting a few things back on. Still have to do the motor mounts/brackets. And swap oil bracket housings. And lot other things.

Washed last weekend.








(Cars covered in pollen already.)

With the sun, it was hard to get a good pic of the manifold.









And iPhone4 panarama app...








(blurrrryy, but its to be expected.)

It sucks not driving this thing when its nice out.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
If I could go back, I would of never opended the hood. Just suspension and wheels.:sly:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> If I could go back, I would of never opended the hood. Just suspension and wheels.:sly:


then it wouldnt last ya long on no oil changes


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah yeah, Ohh and I finally got my hands on a roof rack set-up thanks to P Q. :beer::beer:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

word. you need to get it running asap.. you'll be coming out some weekend in june


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I already came and visited you and nic, now you guys have to come down to the shore.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> I already came and visited you and nic, now you guys have to come down to the shore.


we did, hung out on your deck, you just werent home.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Touché, next time maybe you will hang out till I get off work. :laugh:

Instead of grabing a trunk and then skipping town.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Touché, next time maybe you will hang out till I get off work. :laugh:
> 
> Instead of grabing a trunk and then skipping town.


You mean crawl out of town bc your roads suck? Hehe


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Mikey, how long has this thing been off the road? Can't wait to see it all said and done...for now :sly:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Mikey, how long has this thing been off the road? Can't wait to see it all said and done...for now :sly:


For real. Its been down a ****'s age.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

It's been a year this month. Not having a garage means dec.-march a bust. But that's not an excuse, money is. The local social night life keeps taking my money haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Just noticed our post counts…2…I mean 1 away from having as many as you.

nightlife < car 

Just sayin'….


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> nightlife < car
> 
> Just sayin'….


x2

Glad to see you are updating this thread though :heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

moar


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

x2


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

x3


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Big update!!!

Cars for sale..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5466952-FS-2001-FrontTrak-A4-Project-NJ


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

WHYYYYY!!!!?!?!? This was one of the biggest inspirations I had...other then the no quattro bit

Good luck mang!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Sadface


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

im gonna be all alone soon 

all my friends are getting rid of their b5's


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll never sell mine. I pussied out when I pretty much had mine sold. I'm looking for my second B5, of the S variety


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't do it Mikey. I can see why you want to sell it since you haven't drove the thing in over a year lol. Don't worry Nic, I don't ever plan on selling mine.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

1SHARPCACTUS said:


> Don't do it Mikey. I can see why you want to sell it since you haven't drove the thing in over a year lol. Don't worry Nic, I don't ever plan on selling mine.


i thought it was pushing 2.. but i forget.... dont worry mikey, i know you'll enjoy the VR-sex.. I enjoy my new car.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Welp, both cars are broke now. Jetta's alt took a ****. Replacement was damaged in shipping!










Someone buy my car? Lol I really don't want to part it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

did you take the FS thread down?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

that explains why it was sitting in the warehouse for so long 

so who's gonna tell this guy his ****s ****ed ?

not me
not me
not me

screw it, we'll just throw the paperwork on harrys desk hes on vacation all week


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

They left a little note on the bottom left..










And my FS thread got black holed out of nowhere..I talked to Robby and it was accidentally placed there. Robby hooked me up with all the text so I don't have to re type it all! Whoosh


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

And like Nic said, I ordered an alt. from 54 miles away( same state ) and the USPS took 9 business days to deliver it. It's only 50 mins away, but the facility is non public:banghead:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Update: car got sold..good news it will be on the road this weekend. A buddy from down the street bought it. It's in great hands.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Atleast it's in good hands. 

Current automobile?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

03' 1.8t jetta fully loaded you see a few posts above.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I am still going to need pictures of the bay and rain tray please


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> 03' 1.8t jetta fully loaded you see a few posts above.


Not happy with it?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Not happy with it?


It's auto


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

And everything keeps breaking!. Other than that it's a nice get around town car and daily when I get another car.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> It's auto


Ohhh... 

I have two friends that have/had 2.0 mk4 jettas. Swear to god something in the interior breaks everytime you get in.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I wish my b5 was an auto. **** manuals :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> I wish my b5 was an auto. **** manuals :beer:


Auto is so boringg thoughhh


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Auto is so boringg thoughhh


It's not a race car haha. If it were, it'd be an "automatic" anyway 

I've been riding bikes since I was 12. My knees are thrashed. I'm an automatic fan :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha i hear you i used to skate. Skated since i was like 12 until 17. Idk why i ever stopped.

I just like stick cuz I'm more alert. My b5 is my first manual car though.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Haha i hear you i used to skate. Skated since i was like 12 until 17. Idk why i ever stopped.
> 
> I just like stick cuz I'm more alert. My b5 is my first manual car though.


I could never quit. When I'm too old for BMX the road bike will be my new love. :heart:

Pedaling > driving :beer::heart:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

bryangb said:


> I could never quit. When I'm too old for BMX the road bike will be my new love. :heart:
> 
> Pedaling > driving :beer::heart:


My knees are fine and I've been riding for atleast 13 years now, man up! lol. I have good knees tho.. I'm going to a 29er when I'm too old.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

try playing hockey for 11 years and driving a car with a stage 5 clutch


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Cars been back on the road with the new owner which is a buddy of mine, who has kept up with everything. 

Cell phone of the new double staggerd wheels..


----------



## KVmk4 (Jan 22, 2011)

love this setup :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Cars been back on the road with the new owner which is a buddy of mine, who has kept up with everything.
> 
> Cell phone of the new double staggerd wheels..


 My inspiration! It lives 

Can you tell me if the coolant filler pipe works correctly?


----------



## talondisanti (Jul 26, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> My inspiration! It lives
> 
> Can you tell me if the coolant filler pipe works correctly?


 Ended up not running the filler pipe I plan to in the future.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Well Im back, this time AWD.

Picking this up sunday. 










Its a 2000 30v


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Avant:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

At first I thought some new person brought this thread back from the dead. Glad you're back sir :beer:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Well Im back, this time AWD.
> 
> Picking this up sunday.
> 
> ...


So this page has the update.

Thanks guys:heart:, its ganna be a few months stock since its winter in NJ. But this go around its ganna have AIR.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thats a weird looking miata


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

My new job is in the HVAC Union. I can't show up in a miata. I will have one tho one day! 

PS, i PM'ed you.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

OH YES! I was so excited to see this thread bumped!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome! Welcome back!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yessssssss.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes! You have a style to building a b5 that I love.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, actually picking up the car tomorrow at 1pm EST.. Give me a few hours to wash it ill post all the pics.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Thanks guys, actually picking up the car tomorrow at 1pm EST.. Give me a few hours to put *bags* on it ill post all the pics.


 hehehe


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I am another one of those people pumped to see this thread active again. Your first car was wonderful, no matter how many pics you took of it in the same spot.  


Looking forward to wherever you decide to go with this project.


----------



## ghost1312 (Oct 16, 2012)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Thanks guys, The powdercoating is ganna run me almost $500 once all done(+ Parts, But I Should make most of my parts cost back after selling the onces on the car now)
> 
> I have a guy in Maryland doing all the powdercoating and he is going a great job.
> 
> ...


 most deff put a RS4 grille


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ghost1312 said:


> most deff put a RS4 grille


 Read before you post.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

N00000bs


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> N00000bs


 :facepalm:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> Its a love/hate thing, while I do ask for opinions...everything I do; I do for me.
> 
> 
> ...


 Such a good shot. Haha browsing your thread again. :wave:


----------



## ghost1312 (Oct 16, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Read before you post.


 enlighten me who asked you?


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

ghost1312 said:


> enlighten me who asked you?


 
Alex, you've been called out :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ghost1312 said:


> enlighten me who asked you?


 He hasn't owned the black car in...a year maybe?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ghost1312 said:


> enlighten me who asked you?


 Like I care if I'm asked.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I asked


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Reviving a dead thread always brings out the noobz :laugh:


----------



## ghost1312 (Oct 16, 2012)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Like I care if I'm asked.


 yeah its obvious.


----------



## ghost1312 (Oct 16, 2012)

ghost1312 said:


> yeah its obvious.


 i guess it isnt bad to have an opinion.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

ghost1312 said:


> yeah its obvious.


 Your giving your opinion. Fine. That's cool.

But he hasn't owned that car in over a year now, so it's pointless.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

^ True story. And the car has seen a RS4 grill at one point. I bought one MIIIINNNNTTT for $10 from snow n go years back because someone thought it was stock a4.Sold it on Audizine for $100+  

Alright guys, I went last saturday to buy the car cash in hand. The seller said his other car just broke and needs the audi for another 2 weeks.  Said 3/2 I could have the car, its frustating not having it in my hands. 

I've been searching like crazy for other avants, found one a hour away..Seller is the worst at responding but im ganna try to call again today. 

2000 Black on Black 1.8t


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Bummed to hear about that other avant but I like this black 1.8t one.:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Get the black one!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

At least you are very familiar with a 1.8t bay


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah, The owner emailed me back but of course I still have a few more questions. 

Im trying to bring something home soon guys. But being I live next to the ocean. I have to make sure the car didnt take in any water from hurricane sandy.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sucks trying to find an avant. Glad to see this thread got bumped


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Sucks trying to find an avant. Glad to see this thread got bumped


:wave:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

The black one is now forgotten, The guy simply wont get back to me when I have cash in hand. So looks like im going back saturday to pick up the silver 2.8. Well see this time. I came with cash and he couldn't let it go because of work. 

Lets see if I can finally take it home.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> The black one is now forgotten, The guy simply wont get back to me when I have cash in hand. So looks like im going back saturday to pick up the silver 2.8. Well see this time. I came with cash and he couldn't let it go because of work.
> 
> Lets see if I can finally take it home.


maybe its a sign not to get it...

so for random long story. 

Similar thing happened when we were getting my sister her car went out to try it ran great. Two days later we had the money were heading out to get it, neighbor backed into it so it had to go into the shop to get bumper and paint on bumper, we had so much time not to take the car, but wed liked it the first time. 
So we wait go get it, get it back runs awesome for a couple days then we notice trans is leaking send it to trans shop have it looked out some, they say a seal is bad replace it 800 bucks later its leaking worse, the diff was actually bad so me and my dads friend ended up replacing the tran instead but the car came out costing double...


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Im back. Finally in a avant. I guess ill start a new thread once spring time comes around.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Shave the bay. :laugh:


----------

